# ED64 Plus... my impressions. Any Owners around here?



## Bonny (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello!

*I own an ED64 Plus since a few days, i got mine from ToToTek. As i recently visited the site, i saw this card, and because i've ordered a SNES and MD Pro64 Card in the past, and also because my recently investigation showed that other N64 Cards are up to 199$, i decided to get one.*

I KNOW! It's a clone. And it's OS is from Everdrive64. Answers like: It's a pice of shit, it's crap, it won't get any further support are childish bullshit. I'am just interested how good/bad it works, and if i'am maybe handling the device wrong. And i just want to report a little, maybe someone else also got this cart, so we can change out information a little. That's all. Childish insults are senseless. Cause i really don't care.

I'am currently testing it functions, it's OS and it's stability.

*What i know already:*

- It's working great with my RGB-modded NTSC N64.
- It loads and starts every tested commercial rom so far
- It works well with a 2 GB Kingston micro SD (inserted in an SD-Adapter)
- It works well with an Toshiba 4GB SDHC Card
- Loading times are good. Takes about 6 seconds for a 320 Mbit Game like Paper Mario 64 (320Mbit are 40 MB)
- I'am using it with a japanese "Top Gear Hyperbike" Cart on top.
- It was delivered to me with Firmware 1.6, and OS 1.27, i've updated the OS to 1.28 yesterday. => http://www.ed64plus.com/?method=article_detail&id=7

*Known Problems (At least for me):*

- If a game is running, pressing the RESET-Button on the Console should take you back to the OS. This is also necessary to write down your game saver. But this is not working perfect. Sometimes you have to press the RESET-Button more than one time, or you have to hold it down for many seconds to get back to the OS.

Solved. Just press the Reset Button about 1-2 seconds and it should work

- I have to test games with different savetypes in the next days. And if the gamesaves are getting saved and loaded correctly. This is really important!

Solved. Every game i tested works.

*Here are the first savegame test results (LAST updated Feb 17, 3013):*

*(All savegame tests have been made on an RGB Modded NTSC N64 with a japanese "Top Gear Hyperbike" (CIC 6102) cart inserted on top of the ED64 Plus and an Expansion Pak inserted in the N64!)*

- Dr. Mario 64 (U) [!] (EEPROM 4Kb) - Works
- Mario kart 64 (U) [!] (EEPROM 4 Kb) - Works
- Mega Man 64 (U) [!] (FlashRAM) - Error No 1*!
- The new Tetris (U) [!] (SRAM) - Works
- Yoshi's Story (U) (M2) [!] (EEPROM 64 Kb) - Error No 1*
- Ridge Racer 64 (U) [!] (EEPROM 64 Kb) - Error No 1*
- Ogre Battle 64 (U) [!] (SRAM) - Works
- Mario Tennis (U) [!] (EEPROM 64 Kb) - Works
- Tigger's Honey Hunt (U) [!] (FlashRAM) - Works
- Jet Force Gemini (U) [!] (FlashRAM) - Works (What a suprise!)


All files had the ending ".z64"

*Error No 1** = Unable to get back to OS via RESET-Button to save down the savegame to file; RESET-Button does not react!

Solved. Just press the Reset Button about 1-2 seconds and it should work

Does anyone here also own an ED64 Plus? Yes? So please: post your experiences with it!

*If anyone has a question, just let me know!*


----------



## leic7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Do you have any original cartridge with CIC6105 to test? Here's a list of games with their respective CICs: http://www.neoflash.com/forum/index.php?topic=7182.0
What I want to know is whether or not ED64PLUS can run Jet Force Gemini and Banjo-Tooie, unpatched, by simply plugging a CIC6105 cartridge (eg. Legend of Zelda) on top.


----------



## Plainscript (Feb 15, 2013)

Ordered mine yesterday. Will post when I get it, maybe even video-review it.


----------



## Count Duckula (Feb 16, 2013)

As stated, they are poor clones of the everdrive 64, I would really advise people to avoid them.
http://www.assemblergames.com/forum...-in-action-My-unfortunate-experiance-with-one

If you want a quality N64 cart, you want an Everdrive 64 or 64Drive:
http://krikzz.com/ (http://stoneagegamer.com/everdrive64.aspx)
http://64drive.retroactive.be/


----------



## Bonny (Feb 16, 2013)

> Do you have any original cartridge with CIC6105 to test? Here's a list of games with their respective CICs: http://www.neoflash.com/forum/index.php?topic=7182.0
> What I want to know is whether or not ED64PLUS can run Jet Force Gemini and Banjo-Tooie, unpatched, by simply plugging a CIC6105 cartridge (eg. Legend of Zelda) on top.


 
Yes, i have a 6105 Cart to Test. But IMHO: I would be highly suprised if the ED64 Plus can run one of these 2 very problematic games, and also save the gamesave correctly. In the instruction manual of the ED64 Plus is nothing written about using any other original bootcart than a 6102. So i have to test if using an 6105 bootcart changes anything.

*BTW: In the ED64 Plus Manual, a nice list is included that shows all important games, their CIC and savetype.*



> Ordered mine yesterday. Will post when I get it, maybe even video-review it.


 
Would be nice, if you stick to this topic and tell us your opinion and the things you will experience with the ED64 Plus 

*I'll test more games, and if they save correctly or not in the next few days, i'll also check if it changes anything to change the original bootcart, i have one of every CIC-type here at home*


----------



## leic7 (Feb 16, 2013)

Count Duckula said:


> As stated, they are poor clones of the everdrive 64, I would really advise people to avoid them.
> http://www.assemblergames.com/forum...-in-action-My-unfortunate-experiance-with-one
> 
> If you want a quality N64 cart, you want an Everdrive 64 or 64Drive:
> ...


If the clone works as advertised, what difference does it really make to the end user whether or not its design came from something else? To a consumer, the only useful information is how well it works. I really appreciate what Bonny is doing here.

So far, most of the negative reviews of this device have come from people who don't even have one. Like that thread above, the only person who actually had the device was the OP, who was having trouble getting it to work at all. Everyone else that gave their opinions on the device didn't even have one, and their opinions lacked actual substance as a result. This kind of bandwagon hopping behaviour is utterly unhelpful to anyone looking for genuine information.


----------



## [Truth] (Feb 16, 2013)

@leic7:
The ED64plus is a clone of the first version of the Everdrive64.
The second version has improved loading times and much more bugfixes.

If the ED64plus would be much cheaper it would be an option, but it´s only 20$ difference to an original Everdrive v2.


----------



## indask8 (Feb 16, 2013)

[Truth] said:


> If the ED64plus would be much cheaper it would be an option, but it´s only 20$ difference to an original Everdrive v2.


 
This.

I really don't see the point of buying that clone, I bought months ago the original one, so I'm sure I'll get support for a while and that the build quality is there.
Krikzz actually showed how terrible the soldering job is on those clones, is the life of your precious childhood's N64 worth those few dollars saved?


----------



## Bonny (Feb 16, 2013)

I updated the first post. Looks like the ED64 Plus (at least with my hardware constellation) has problems with games who are using FLASH or EEPROM 64kb as savetype.

You can start and play these games with no problem, but the RESET-Button is NOT taking you back to the OS. And this is necessary to save your gamesave. If this problem can't be solved by changing the hardware constellation (N64 itself, Boot-Cart) or by software (maybe update?), then the following games can (maybe) be played, but you can't save your gamesave:

*Games who are using EEPROM 64 kb:*

Banjo-Tooie
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Cruis'n World
Donkey Kong 64
Excitebike 64
Kobe Bryant in NBA Courtside
Mario Party 3
Mario Tennis
Perfect Dark
Ridge Racer 64
Star Wars Episode 1 Racer
Yoshi's Story

*Games whou are using FLASH:*

Command & Conquer
Jet Force Gemini Kiosk
Jet Force Gemini
Ken Griffey Jr's Slugfest
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, The
Megaman 64
NBA Courtside 2 featuring Kobe Bryant
Paper Mario
Pokémon Puzzle League
Pokémon Snap
Pokémon Stadium
Pokémon Stadium 2
Starcraft 64
Tigger's Honey Hunt
WWF: No Mercy

*That would be sad. But even if this should be true: You can still play over 90% of all commercial N64 games with an ED64 Plus.*

Here is a list of nearly all games with their savetype (scroll down to the bottom): http://www.elitendo.com/n64/usa_boot_save_faq.html


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 16, 2013)

does it work with games hacks/translated games like the translation for animal forest(animal crossing)?


----------



## leic7 (Feb 17, 2013)

@[Truth]
But for someone who already considers $60 to be too expensive for any flashcart, this 20$ difference presents an additional layer of psychological barrier to them. In order to accept $60+$20 is okay for a flashcart, one would have to overcome the initial challenge created by the prohibitive price tag of $60, and THEN convince themselves the 'utility' of the presumed improvements of another product of the same function is actually worth the $20 premium. PLEASE DON'T TRIVALISE THIS PROCESS. lol I still remember the time when I was questioning myself about the purchase of a $2 ipad game.

@Bonny
If Mario Tennis and Yoshi's Story both have the same save type that should give them "Error No 1*" status, why does Mario Tennis have the status "Works" in the first post? Is that a typo?


----------



## Bonny (Feb 17, 2013)

> @Bonny
> If Mario Tennis and Yoshi's Story both have the same save type that should give them "Error No 1*" status, why does Mario Tennis have the status "Works" in the first post? Is that a typo?


 
No, it's not a typo. I started Mario Tennis, begun a match, saved my game. Pressed the RESET-Button, got back to the OS. Then i started an other game, pressed the RESET-Button, saved it's gamesave. Then again started Mario Tennis, and the gamesave was still there.

*So it seems, EEPROM 64 kB is not always a problem.*

*Here's another thing i found out:* If you play a game with the ED64 Plus, the RESET-Button of the N64 has no longer it's normal "game-Reset"-Function. Just pressing the button does actually nothing, at least for me here. You have to hold the button down, for (many) seconds, until you are taken back to the OS of the ED64 Plus (for saving you're gamesave and selecting an other game). Sometimes i had to hold down the button for 15-30 Seconds and more to get back to the OS. Maybe... Yoshi's Story, and maybe also the other Games with FLASH would work, if i just were holding the RESET-button down for longer. But i really was holding down the Button for nearly a minute or more on Mega Man 64... and i tried more than one time  But maybe if i were more patient...  I will now test, if i can manage an other FLASH-Game to save successfully. If this should work... maybe all games can save if you just hold down the button long enough... OR... some EEPROM 64Kb and FLASH games are able to save and some don't


----------



## Bonny (Feb 17, 2013)

> What I want to know is whether or not ED64PLUS can run Jet Force Gemini and Banjo-Tooie, unpatched, by simply plugging a CIC6105 cartridge (eg. Legend of Zelda) on top.


*2 FlashRAM Games tested succesfully: Tigger's Honey Hunt and Jet Force Gemini! Both were able to save the gamesave!*

Banjo-Tooie (U) [!] gave me a black screen, so it didn't even load. I have to look if it helps to change the Bootcard.



> does it work with games hacks/translated games like the translation for animal forest(animal crossing)?


 
I found a rom of Animal Crossing (Forest) who was translated to English (i guess pre-patched). I could boot it, but as i started the game, a guitar-playing (tiger? bear? frog?) told me something about my clock and how fragile it is. As i selected "Set clock" it crashed. What's the all about? Had this game an internal clock-chip or what?


----------



## DSAndi (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey Bonny,
i bought me a ED64plus too but the enhanced Version with CIC soldered in from Aliexpress.
That way i dont need a cartrige to boot.
I did not test it much yet since i only testet if it works since i have to room atm to have the N64 hooked to TV.
I did not experience the issues you have with the reset button.
I dont know how to change the background, what do i have to do since there is nothing about it in the instructions?

By the way it works great with Kingmax 8GB micro SD class 10.
Oh and the price was 77.80$ shipped with installed CIC.


----------



## reprep (Sep 10, 2013)

please buy the original (retrogate has great prices) and support krikzz so that he can continue to release new flash cartridges and/or firmwares.


----------



## DSAndi (Sep 10, 2013)

Nope the original would have cost me at least twice as much and i only need it for the 6 or 7 Games over 32MB.
Every Game till 32MB i run with my CD64plus witch is much better then the Everdrive 64 or ED64plus.

Also ED64plus comes finished, with shell and CIC installed. Everdrive 64 PCB only and you need to buy shell, USB port and CIC maybe even u still need to alter the shell and solder the CIC. That costs 144$.  
So for me i dont see why i should spend twice as much money just to replace the Dr.V64jr 512  for like 6 or 7 games.

If you want to use the Everdrive 64 only maybe its better to buy the original since you might get more support.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 10, 2013)

i was thinking of buying one, but then i realized that the only game that i want it for is Harvest Moon 64


----------



## zfreeman (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Amber Lamps (Dec 14, 2013)

ED64 is a sub-par copy of Krikzz Everdrive 64 revision 1.00 or revision 1.01 flash cart. It doesn't have the latest features that Krikzz builds in and also the grounding rail (not sure if that is the proper term, any electronics engineers here?) is missing from the ED64+ as well as the PCB is sub-par quality of its own and the cart connector on the top is completely useless garbage (no, you can NOT use this to back up cartridges. the craptastic cart slot on the top which will give up on you after 10 or so uses is for plugging in a different CIC chip thru cart [pass thru CIC] and that is all it is there for. saves? no. this uses Krikzz menu, there's no provision for backing up any type of data whatsoever thru the ED64+ or the ED64 to SD card at all).

Take good solid advice, buy the Krikzz product. Even if you don't care about supporting the maker of the ED64, his product only costs pennies more (or the same if you get jipped on overpriced shipping cost somehow). You will only save a max of $20 last time I checked and you will get a product that isn't as good.

ED64+ will work but it isn't worth the money. If it was $10-$25 then ya go ahead but it is over 50 bucks + s/h. Waste of cash.

Krikzz uses a better PCB manufacturing facility, he does his own in-house Q/A and he is an electronics engineer so I am certain he follows ISO compliant soldering techiniques as well as ISO ESD precautions, both of which are important. Plus the original Krikzz card, as I mentioned before, has a grounding rail which attaches directly to the steel chassis of a retail N64 cart if you take it apart and swap the guts with the flash cart, or if you buy one from Krikzz that is already put together. This is important to safeguard the electronics inside from electro-static discharge (ESD). It was a great innovation on Nintendo's behalf of video game cartridge technology.

** but don't just take my word for it, google search for ED64+ PCB and Everdrive 64 PCB and note the differences, you will clearly see that this entire post of mine is 100% accurate **  I am in no way affiliated with any group / release / scene / web shop **

While it is a good and excellent idea to clone everything on the planet (*cough* R4, gateway, link etc *cough*) one should purchase the best quality product which is a wise way to use their money. ED64+ gets a ** 2 stars out of 10 from me. Krikzz product gets full ********** 10/10 stars. Plus ED64+ team will never support the product, they can't even code for it. Krikzz has dropped support for that cloned revision of PCB a long time ago.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 24, 2013)

> While it is a good and excellent idea to clone everything on the planet (*cough* R4, gateway, link etc *cough*) one should purchase the best quality product which is a wise way to use their money. ED64+ gets a ** 2 stars out of 10 from me. Krikzz product gets full ********** 10/10 stars. Plus ED64+ team will never support the product, they can't even code for it. Krikzz has dropped support for that cloned revision of PCB a long time ago.


 
2 stars out of 10 ...  Whatever you say...

After testing the ED64plus for month now, i have to say:

- 97% of all commercial games run and save. 2% needs cracks/patches to run, and about 1% is incompatibe
- All save types are supported
- Cart works like a charm, no slowdowns or crashes
- Cart can be used on NTSC and PAL consoles, just use a bootcart matching your Region

*I'am happy with it!*



> Plus ED64+ team will never support the product, they can't even code for it. Krikzz has dropped support for that cloned revision of PCB a long time ago.


 
Who cares? The last commercial game was released 13 years ago. There isn't anything that has to be "updated". And who cares for N64 homebrew... 
Let me know when Krikzz can provied some really fancy things like 100% working real-time save... that would be a feature i would really miss on my Ed64plus


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2013)

Bonny said:


> And who cares for N64 homebrew...


 
I do :c
Honestly, are the N64 homebrews booting alright?
What about beta/unreleased ROM dumps?


----------



## Bonny (Dec 24, 2013)

> Honestly, are the N64 homebrews booting alright?


 
To be honest... i didn't tested it. Are there really homebrews out there that are worth it? But, of course... just tell me the homebrews and i'll test them.



> What about beta/unreleased ROM dumps?


 
The same as above. Please tell me.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 28, 2013)

> I'm thinking of getting this and I'm wondering how this would handle rom hacks, specifically the 2-player Super Mario one.


 
No. I tested it, and the SuperMario64 Multiplayer Rom Hack (version1.0 and also 1.2) dosen't work. It also dosen't work on Chrizzys Everdrive 1 or 2. Rom-Hacks are often so lousy coded, that it's impossible to run them on the real hardware. Sorry.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 5, 2014)

I have been using the ED64Plus (Enhanced Version) for 2 months now with no issues at all. 2 months ago I looked far and wide to find a decent price for krizz's everdrive 64, after all, I want to support the original developer. At the double the cost, it's not worth it at all. I can get a CIC soldered, USB port and molded N64 shell for $77.80 shipped all in. Tell Krizz to lower the price of his product and then maybe people will start supporting him. Yes, you can buy the ED64 V2 for future updates but looked what happened to V1, it's not supported anymore. All those first time adopters (beta testers really) helping krizz are left in the dust. Frankly, there's nothing to update. 97-98% of games work perfectly and nearly all the mainstream ones. Krizz can add all the fancy menu's he wants, that doesn't justify an extra $70. It's also been said many people are having problems with the new update, there goes the second batch of beta testers.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 6, 2014)

> I have been using the ED64Plus (Enhanced Version) for 2 months now with no issues at all.


 
What is an ED64Plus Enhanced Version?!  Is the only differece that this one dosen't need a boot cart? Is this Enhanced Version from the same Team as the standart 6464Plus?!



> 97-98% of games work perfectly and nearly all the mainstream ones. Krizz can add all the fancy menu's he wants, that doesn't justify an extra $70.


 
Correct. But, as i said... for what kind of update are the people waiting? No more commercial Roms will be released, that's for sure. Better Homebrew support? Development tools?

I owned a Doctor V64 for years, and i'am still owning an Z64. They only had 256 Mbit RAM. ED64Plus has 512, but i guess i never coult get a 512 Mbit game running... maybe my fault, bad dumps or wrong setting/patches. Have you managed to run such a game?


----------



## justinwebb (Jan 6, 2014)

I would gladly pay the extra money to support krikzz and anything new.  He supports his stuff, adds updates and if anything goes wrong he fixes it for free.  70 bucks really isn't that much of a difference.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 7, 2014)

Bonny said:


> What is an ED64Plus Enhanced Version?!  Is the only differece that this one dosen't need a boot cart? Is this Enhanced Version from the same Team as the standart 6464Plus?!
> 
> Correct. But, as i said... for what kind of update are the people waiting? No more commercial Roms will be released, that's for sure. Better Homebrew support? Development tools?
> 
> I owned a Doctor V64 for years, and i'am still owning an Z64. They only had 256 Mbit RAM. ED64Plus has 512, but i guess i never coult get a 512 Mbit game running... maybe my fault, bad dumps or wrong setting/patches. Have you managed to run such a game?


 
I believe it's the same team but I may be wrong. There are a few sellers on Aliexpress selling the enhanced version but nothing has changed packaging wise (manuals, cables, catridge, etc). The catridge is the same, the black top piece doesn't need to be taken off giving it a cleaner "OEM" look
I will try Resident Evil 2 and Conker's Bad Fur Day soon and let you know. There's no difference other than the CIC being soldered to the PCB. Then again, I haven't opened it up. This enhanced version just started showing up recently and could be based on Krizz's V2 catridge.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2014)

Bonny said:


> To be honest... i didn't tested it. Are there really homebrews out there that are worth it? But, of course... just tell me the homebrews and i'll test them.
> 
> 
> 
> The same as above. Please tell me.


 
Bummer
Prolly just home made games/controller testers and emulators for NES ;p

Unreleased ones...
Assemblergames has had a few as well as unseen64.
Google the ROM and one shall stumble upon one c:


----------



## Bonny (Jan 7, 2014)

> The catridge is the same, the black top piece doesn't need to be taken off giving it a cleaner "OEM" look


 
Jep... it looks nicer that way. I was thinking, at the start, it may be an advantage that you can put any boot card on top, so you can use 6102, 6103 or even 6105 cic-carts to boot, but as much as i figured out, the ED64Plus only boots with a 6102 cart. So i guess, this advantage is not given.



> I will try Resident Evil 2 and Conker's Bad Fur Day soon and let you know.


 
Thanks, that would be intresting.



> This enhanced version just started showing up recently and could be based on Krizz's V2 catridge.


 
If this turns out to be true, than maybe it also has some other features that mine dosen't have  Anyway... on www.ed64plus.com is nothing written about an Enhanced Version.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 8, 2014)

Bonny said:


> If this turns out to be true, than maybe it also has some other features that mine dosen't have  Anyway... on www.ed64plus.com is nothing written about an Enhanced Version.


 
I've read a few times on some spanish forums, couldn't remember which one, that website is pretty much now dead and offers no support other than the manual, drivers, etc. Many have tried emailing the support/customer service team listed on the website but with no response. There's a white label with some chinese writing on it, this doesn't seem to appear on the original ED64plus. Tried translating it to no available. Either way, there's really no difference from what I know and you got yourself a great flash cart.

Here are the two known sellers with the enhanced version


```
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-ED64plus-Game-Save-Device-N64-Enhanced-version/927701058.html
```
 

```
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-ED64plus-Game-Save-Device-N64-Enhanced-version/754733057.html
```


----------



## Bonny (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info and the links, but as you said: The "Standart" Edition is already a great card. I guess i won't buy the Enchanted version just for that one feature. I'am happy with it, as it replaces my Doctor V64 perfectly. There should be an 16 GB SD card in the mail today, so i can put all released games on this one cart 

BTW: My ED64Plus has (of course) a cartridge slot on top, for the boot cart. Has you enh. version also still one?


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 9, 2014)

Bonny said:


> Thanks for the info and the links, but as you said: The "Standart" Edition is already a great card. I guess i won't buy the Enchanted version just for that one feature. I'am happy with it, as it replaces my Doctor V64 perfectly. There should be an 16 GB SD card in the mail today, so i can put all released games on this one cart
> 
> BTW: My ED64Plus has (of course) a cartridge slot on top, for the boot cart. Has you enh. version also still one?


 
The enchanted version has one too. I loaded an old 1 GB card I had lying around and it seems more than enough for me. Then again, I only play 4-5 games lol


----------



## Bonny (Jan 9, 2014)

> Then again, I only play 4-5 games lol


 
Yeah...  I got my first N64 on launch... 1997 here in Germany. If i play some N64 games today, i really have to say: The were much more better in my memory  

The graphics, often so blurred and bulky... some games seem to be unplayable for me today  And even if my N64 is RGB-modded: On Todays Flat-Screens everything is looking even worse. 

But because of the 512Mbit of the ED64Plus, i finally was able to play throu PaperMario 64 (320Mbit), this wasen't possible on my V64 or Z64.


----------



## DSAndi (Jul 22, 2014)

Did use my ED64plus some time now it works flawless. The few games that get autopatched by the ED64V2 you can do in a few minutes on your own.
Faster loading times of the V2? Dont know most games load quite fast with ed64plus, a lot faster then on CD64plus or even V64Jr512.
Did not find a game that did not work yet.
I dont regret it to get a ED64plus for 77$. If i wanted the ED64V2 i would have ended with 170$ with a used case and its often not availible.


----------



## vonfnas (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi!
I have bought a used ED64Plus, but it came without the cd with all the neciserry files, and ed64plus homepage does not work anymore 

Is there someone out there that can send me the original ED64Plus-OS file (os64p.v64)?
Please! PLEASE!

I can't express how happy I would be!!!


----------



## Bonny (Sep 16, 2014)

Hah... today is your lucky day... i just was visiting the gbatemp frontpage and saw that this old topic of mine has just got a reply... 

PM me your email-address and i'll send you the file, size is about 1 MB.


----------



## vonfnas (Sep 16, 2014)

Bonny said:


> Hah... today is your lucky day... i just was visiting the gbatemp frontpage and saw that this old topic of mine has just got a reply...
> 
> PM me your email-address and i'll send you the file, size is about 1 MB.


AHH!!! THANK YOU!!!
I have PM'ed you my e-mail


----------



## natey2k4 (Oct 16, 2014)

shadow_cruiser said:


> The enchanted version has one too. I loaded an old 1 GB card I had lying around and it seems more than enough for me. Then again, I only play 4-5 games lol


Did you get No Mercy, Conkers Bad Fur Day, or Resident Evil 2 working?




Bonny said:


> ...


 
Bonny, thanks for all your help. You've made my choice easy. The ED64 Plus is about $120 in savings, maybe more. I can basically buy three ED64Plus for the same price as I would pay from StoneAgeGamer. 

I have just a couple questions of game compatibility (if you know);

Zelda 1 and 2
Super Mario 64
WWF No Mercy
WWF Wrestlemania 2000
WCW/nWo Revenge
Banjo Kazooie

Thanks man. You made me a happy dude today!


----------



## Bonny (Oct 24, 2014)

> Bonny, thanks for all your help. You've made my choice easy. The ED64 Plus is about $120 in savings, maybe more. I can basically buy three ED64Plus for the same price as I would pay from StoneAgeGamer.
> 
> I have just a couple questions of game compatibility (if you know);
> 
> ...


 
No Problem. I'am sure, all the games you've listed are working on the ED64plus. I've not tested them really all by myself, but i've tested Conker, and if this title works, all the others shouldn't be a problem. Zelda 2 and Jet Force Gemini maybe need patches to save correctly, but that's is.


----------



## Gregoriev (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonny said:


> No Problem. I'am sure, all the games you've listed are working on the ED64plus. I've not tested them really all by myself, but i've tested Conker, and if this title works, all the others shouldn't be a problem. Zelda 2 and Jet Force Gemini maybe need patches to save correctly, but that's is.


 
Hi, I recently had bought a ED64Plus from AliExpress with CIC chip soldered. I used the files that came in CD, since ED64 homepage isnn`t working, so i have os 1.29. Al the games I`ve tested works fine, but the saves don`t. I did the procedures, pressed reset before turn off the console, the games saves, i can see in save folder inside ED64 folder, but inside the games, they just aren`t there. Anyone can help me to solve this? Thanks a lot.


----------



## DSAndi (Feb 12, 2015)

So after all, has any of the owners here had a hardware defect yet ? Mine still works fine and actually i can only LOL when i read cheap hardware parts and cheap quality from the posts back then.
Also a new Everdrive V3 costs in a german onlineshop 165€ plus shipping. For that price i can actually buy 3 ED64plus on aliexpress and have still money leftover.


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 12, 2015)

I've had mine for over a year. The only problem is how tight it is when removing it from the 64. I always take it slow when I shimmy it out.


----------



## l1rT (Mar 19, 2015)

I just got mine yesterday. But I'm not sure it works. I've put the OS on an SD card under the ED64P folder. And drag n dropped a few roms in the mail folder of the SD card. But nothing seems to happen when I plug it in my N64 (pal).
Does anyone have any idea if there's something obvious I could have done wrong?


----------



## zfreeman (Mar 19, 2015)

l1rT said:


> I just got mine yesterday. But I'm not sure it works. I've put the OS on an SD card under the ED64P folder. And drag n dropped a few roms in the mail folder of the SD card. But nothing seems to happen when I plug it in my N64 (pal).
> Does anyone have any idea if there's something obvious I could have done wrong?


 

Which game did you put in top of it?


----------



## l1rT (Mar 19, 2015)

I tried 3 of them(at the same time), because I wasn't sure which file extension would work. 
These three;  Paper Mario.z64, Paper Mario.z64, Super Smash Bros.n64. I also renamed the files themselves (they had regional info in the filename), not the file extensions though.


----------



## zfreeman (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry, I meant what cartridge did you put in the top of the N64plus?


----------



## l1rT (Mar 19, 2015)

Ah srry  
Mario 64.


----------



## zfreeman (Mar 19, 2015)

That should work as it's cic 6102. My only suggestion would be to try another game. 

http://www.neoflash.com/forum/index.php/topic,7182.0.html


----------



## l1rT (Mar 19, 2015)

I just tried but didn't work. 
I was hoping I missed something obvious. Perhaps I just bought a faulty cartridge then.


----------



## gibranx (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi to all!
i have buy an ed64plus cart for my n64 pal...its work AWESOME!!!!!!!! BUT WORK without cart on top!!!!!!
ITS SOLID!!!!!! VERY STRONG!

BUT................
dont' put cart on top!
rear the ed64ples i see a cic 7101 (pal)

i have resolve all the problem...thi is my guide...

1 FIRST YOUR TV...
your tv is an old CRT PAL? to play the PAL ROM (attention) you config (in the ed64plus menu) and set PAL

if your tv is a lcd tv it can detect automatically PAL or NTSC signal, and you can play ntsc rom or pal without problem

if you play ntsc rom on old CRT PAL tv the games have graphics and color problem and the ED64plus crash


In the SD CARD create a folder ED64P and put:
OS64P.V64
and any rom (v.64, n.64, .z64, USA or euro, the ed64plus read all!) but NOT ZIPPED!

REMBER...DONT PUT CART ON TOP....ITS WORK WITHOUT CART (my version have on the rear the chip cic 7101 sold)

REMBER...... OS64P.V64 or dont work!!!!

sorry for my english

i hope help you!


----------



## zfreeman (Nov 13, 2015)

Anyone try "alt64"? Potentially it could give the capability of cheats for the device.


----------



## gibranx (Nov 14, 2015)

wow alt64!

for everyone have difficulty to use ed64plus, rember to put in ED64P folder (create this folder manually in your SD card)
the file called OS64P.V64 (this file is in cd in the box of ed64plus, or download it )

here a review with instruction
http://www.nesworld.com/n64-everdrive64plus.php

here the os64p.v64 file unzip e put in ED64P folder


----------



## N64 (Nov 14, 2015)

yeah i'm good with just the ed64v2. fits in my entertainment center as well.


----------



## filevans (Feb 24, 2016)

hello, i bought the new latest ed64 plus without the need for cartridge on top, instead it has the P - N switch on top

i got an 8gb fat32 formatted brand new sdcard and put the gui files that came on the cd with it in the folder ED64p, and put my games in the root, i put it in and put the cartridge in and turned it on and i just get a black screen nothing more, nothing happens

does that mean the cartridge is faulty?

thanker you


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 24, 2016)

Do you have the OS64P.V64 in there too?


----------



## filevans (Feb 24, 2016)

zfreeman said:


> Do you have the OS64P.V64 in there too?


yes inside the ed64p folder, i copied the whole folder from the cd that came with it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

it says in the manual that if the files are missing a message comes up (and shows a screenshot of it) but no message comes up, nothing at all is happening, ive tried blowing inside the connectors and also inserted different ways loads of times


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 24, 2016)

I've posted mine. I never checked to see if cheats worked, but I played the converted 64DD games.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!An21oPDJ725k9Gi_3SQ9Zri4qgbe?e=Rt5fxB


----------



## filevans (Feb 24, 2016)

its annoying as i waited weeks for the bloody thing to arrive


----------



## cvskid (Feb 24, 2016)

What is the difference between the original everdrive 64 and everdrive 64 plus? I have a everdrive 64v3 from krikzz shop website.


----------



## N64 (Feb 24, 2016)

cvskid said:


> What is the difference between the original everdrive 64 and everdrive 64 plus? I have a everdrive 64v3 from krikkz shop website.


pretty sure the plus is a knockoff not made by krikzz


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 24, 2016)

ED64 Plus is a clone of Krikzz's Everdrive 64 v1 flash cart.


----------



## filevans (Feb 24, 2016)

i originally tried to order from krizz and when it went to checkout it would not accept the paypal payment, and i was trying loads of times 2 days in a row and i emailed krizz about it and he said he has seen it before but doesnt know why, so i got frustrated with it and ordered the ed64 plus then, which ive waited ages for to arrive, and doesnt even work

so no happiness for me


----------



## filevans (Feb 25, 2016)

ive resolved the problem, it was the power supply i had ordered!!!!!!

i ordered a cheap chinese replica, which makes the light come on, but the console is just showing a black screen. as soon as i put the original power supply in everything worked!!

i dont know how they can mess up a power supply


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2016)

filevans said:


> i dont know how they can mess up a power supply


That is actually one of the scarier things I have read here -- cheapo Chinese power supplies are deathtraps on occasion and usually barely acceptable.
Pick any vaguely electrical engineering related youtube channel ( https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog https://www.youtube.com/user/mikeselectricstuff/videos https://www.youtube.com/user/bigclivedotcom/videos https://www.youtube.com/user/jjward/videos ) and if they are pulling apart any piece of Chinese tat they will look at the supply for good reason.


----------



## TUWieZ (Feb 25, 2016)

Can someone who owns the ED64P please tell me if it can create backups of a controller's memory card/pak to SD? 
I'm torn on between purchasing one of these for 50$, or a dexdrive and serial port adapter for 30$ to make a backup of my memory card. 


There are a handful of japanese titles I'd love to play on my actual hardware but if the ED64P cant back-up memory cards then I'd rather just get a dexdrive. Could always play authentic japanese carts through a gameshark I suppose


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 25, 2016)

TUWieZ said:


> Can someone who owns the ED64P please tell me if it can create backups of a controller's memory card/pak to SD?
> I'm torn on between purchasing one of these for 50$, or a dexdrive and serial port adapter for 30$ to make a backup of my memory card.
> 
> 
> There are a handful of japanese titles I'd love to play on my actual hardware but if the ED64P cant back-up memory cards then I'd rather just get a dexdrive. Could always play authentic japanese carts through a gameshark I suppose


https://web.archive.org/web/2018092...reads/release-mempak-tool-for-the-ed64.41396/


----------



## DSAndi (Apr 12, 2016)

Just a fyi.
There is a new ED64Plus out for quite some time now. The Slot for the original Card is gone and it now has a switch on top to switch between the CIC chips.
Actually you can also buy thease multi CICs seperately to use them in any device that needs em.


----------



## trigao (May 5, 2016)

the new version:


Spoiler: New Version












flat top, with a switch on top to change between NTSC and PAL, no need for cartridge
seems like, somehow the ed64 team managed to fix some problems in games

*Pokemon Stadium 2 (WORKS 100%, no glitchs, artifacts, color change or other things)*
*Banjo Tooie (so far so good)*


*still needs to press restart button 1-2s to save the game*
*still no RTC*



if someone want to test some games, call me


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2016)

"still needs expansion pack, for the games that requires it"
Have other flash carts managed to bypass that need then? RTC may be an omission but I can not fault a flash cart for a system level hardware limit/limitation.


----------



## trigao (May 5, 2016)

ok my bad....


----------



## KingpinSlim (May 8, 2016)

I personally believe that the original creators should be supported, not the people who simply copy the design.
In the end you will simply profit off of someone stealing someones ideas.


----------



## TUWieZ (May 10, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> I personally believe that the original creators should be supported, not the people who simply copy the design.
> In the end you will simply profit off of someone stealing someones ideas.


tell it to the manufacturers of 10$ 3ds compatible NDS r4 cards, its good marketing imo. it's just competition which leads to price drops in the actual hardware which are inevitable anyway.

ED64P has been a good 'taste test' of n64 homebrew/backup loading for me so far. and since its basicially an ED64V1 who is really at loss?

The OEM of the real ED64 doesnt even sell v1 anymore, and buying one second hand would probably run you more $$$ than an ED64P (yknow, buying it from someone who bought a v1 at its full price 2 revisions ago)


comparing my ed64p to the ed64 v1, it has outstanding compatibility (with the exception tooie, my cart has the pin connector on the top, which is useless when it comes with a CIC installed) Conker, kazooie, dk64, and jet force gemini all load properly. the SD card slot is spring loaded, unlike the ed64 v1, and it has a microusb port (im not entirely sure of its application or if it even works but still neato)

some small cons though, some minor slowdowns on (J) titles, but nothing gameplay hindering. notably on the scrolling background of the main menu in Hiryu no Ken twin (Flying Dragon). No tooie/cic6105 support on rev one, but two posts up it seems the newer version supports it. It may work if i replaced the CIC which is exposed by a square cut out section of the carts plastic (covered by a sticker on the back of the cartridge.) Last con is having to force set save types for some (J) games like robopon 64, which isnt much of a big deal. No software/firmware updates. Dont use ED64 firmware on an ED64P or you will corrupt your sd card.

And please dont call me a hypocrite for mentioning the actual ED64's multiple revisions lol, I know obviously that the ED64P had a revision without a pin connector, with a CIC that supports tooie (as i said, i saw the post two posts above) I had the option of either buying the new version for 70$ US and the old version for 50, i regret nothing and i knew exactly what i was getting. If I ever do upgrade, itll be to the real ED64, when eventually (hopefully) the price drops from 300$

All i needed an ed64 for was backing up my GBC and mempak saves, major run for my money if you ask me. id give it a 4/5

P.S. im extremely sorry if you see this as 'bashing' the actual ed64, i gotta say if i was the OEM i would definitely be arrogant enough slap an disgusting price like 300$ on my carts too. he took the time and the effort to do it first, but it's had too many revisions for me to be comfortable with a large purchase like that. the ED64P was exactly what i was looking for.

I'd probably be better off waiting for v4 either way, its supposed to have a 56k modem on it like the randnet cartridge 
(ok that last part was shitposting sorry)


To be brief, the value outweighs the quality of the product it knocks off.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zfreeman said:


> http://assemblergames.com/l/threads/release-mempak-tool-for-the-ed64.41396/


also i know im late but thank you! if its not obvious im very satsified with my ED64P. Did exactly what i needed it to and some.


----------



## KingpinSlim (May 10, 2016)

TUWieZ said:


> tell it to the manufacturers of 10$ 3ds compatible NDS r4 cards, its good marketing imo. it's just competition which leads to price drops in the actual hardware which are inevitable anyway.
> 
> ED64P has been a good 'taste test' of n64 homebrew/backup loading for me so far. and since its basicially an ED64V1 who is really at loss?
> 
> ...



If you dont have to develop anything yourself and just steal someones elses design does it really surprise you that its cheaper?
And you saying that this is "great competition" is the worst kind of bullshit i have EVER heard.
There is no competition if someone steals your design and sells it cheaper. Its theft.
Theft isnt competition.
Sure crackjunkies are selling cheap car-stereos for a real bargain. No shop can compete with crack-junkies that just steal shit.


----------



## TUWieZ (May 10, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> If you dont have to develop anything yourself and just steal someones elses design does it really surprise you that its cheaper?
> And you saying that this is "great competition" is the worst kind of bullshit i have EVER heard.
> There is no competition if someone steals your design and sells it cheaper. Its theft.
> Theft isnt competition.
> Sure crackjunkies are selling cheap car-stereos for a real bargain. No shop can compete with crack-junkies that just steal shit.


im not saying its right, im saying it works. its decent. and its been done before in other flashcart markets. i dont see what the surprise is here.

not to mention, the v1 isnt sold anymore. thats like if someone was flipping about n64 piracy, someone supporting the actual ED64 would say 'well they dont sell/reproduce n64 games anymore'

if you wanna know what theft is, you should talk to someone who purchased all 3 revisions of the ed64


----------



## KingpinSlim (May 10, 2016)

TUWieZ said:


> im not saying its right, im saying it works. its decent. and its been done before in other flashcart markets. i dont see what the surprise is here.
> 
> not to mention, the v1 isnt sold anymore. thats like if someone was flipping about n64 piracy, someone supporting the actual ED64 would say 'well they dont sell/reproduce n64 games anymore'
> 
> if you wanna know what theft is, you should talk to someone who purchased all 3 revisions of the ed64



I'm sorry. I just don't condone stealing from some poor guy who lives in wartorn ukraine.
I don't think thats right and i really, really dislike you rationalizing it.
I find that offensive, to say the least.
If you have any doubts about wether your behavior is acceptable, why not had over to http://krikzz.com/forum/ and ask the man himself what he thinks about it.
I am done here and i am simply not going to discuss this with you any further.


----------



## TUWieZ (May 11, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> I'm sorry. I just don't condone stealing from some poor guy who lives in wartorn ukraine.
> I don't think thats right and i really, really dislike you rationalizing it.
> I find that offensive, to say the least.
> If you have any doubts about wether your behavior is acceptable, why not had over to http://krikzz.com/forum/ and ask the man himself what he thinks about it.
> I am done here and i am simply not going to discuss this with you any further.


like i said, i dont think its right either. and i hate to say it but ive been there multiple times exploring n64 homebrews. thats also a somewhat questionable con of the ED64P, is feeling like an outcast on that board lol

in no way would i discredit him. The mans a genius but all im saying is given the retail price he gave his product, and for how long that price has stagnated over his multiple revisions, the ED64P was inevitable.

I do respect your opinon even though its kind of an oxymoron to be anti-piracy about bootleg flashcarts lol. Like I said, if i were him I probably wouldve slapped outrageous prices on it too. Please understand though that a diverse flash cart market isn't necessarily a bad thing. it just means me and you, the consumer, will have more options in the future. If anything cheaper flash carts will encourage more n64 homebrew by making them more easily accessible.


----------



## benthebrilliant (Jul 2, 2016)

Has anyone ever been able to upgrade the menu to 1.29? Some website said it was possible but I cannot for the life of me get it to work. Can't play Banjo-Tooie without it. (PAL console running in PAL60)


----------



## zfreeman (Jul 2, 2016)

http://retroactive.be/forum/viewtopic.php?p=776&sid=858cfb28ee51f118d56f020dd32ba758#p776

"In short you have two options:
- Solder a 6105/7105 CIC to the 64drive and run the clean roms of said games.
- Patch the roms of said games with the cracks that are available:

Banjo Tooie NTSC Crack
Banjo Tooie PAL has no crack, you need the 6105/7105 CIC to run it.
Jet Force Gemini NTSC Crack
Jet Force Gemini PAL Crack"

patches: http://micro-64.com/database/patches.shtml


----------



## benthebrilliant (Jul 3, 2016)

zfreeman said:


> Banjo-Tooie & Jet Force Gemini: http://retroactive.be/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7&start=360
> 
> "In short you have two options:
> - Solder a 6105/7105 CIC to the 64drive and run the clean roms of said games.
> ...



No no, I'm using the newer version that already has the CIC chips, I just can't get the NTSC crack to run. I'd be able to play the NTSC version of the game just fine if I could update the menu to 1.29, though.


----------



## zfreeman (Jul 3, 2016)

Found it. He seems to contradict himself.

Thread:http://www.nesworld.com/n64-everdrive64plus.php

Additional thread:https://circuit-board.de/forum/index.php/Thread/15486-N64-ED64Plus-Datei-OS64P-V64-gesucht/


----------



## benthebrilliant (Jul 3, 2016)

zfreeman said:


> Found it. He seems to contradict himself.
> 
> Thread:http://www.nesworld.com/n64-everdrive64plus.php
> 
> Additional thread:https://circuit-board.de/forum/index.php/Thread/15486-N64-ED64Plus-Datei-OS64P-V64-gesucht/



Man that was an adventure.

Okay so I got 1.29 working (used wayback machine to get an older version), but it wouldn't load any games. I take the SD card out to check what's wrong, but the SD card has completely stopped working. I dunno if this was from 1.29 or just because the SD card was some fake chinese one. I had been using it for like a week at this point so I was pretty far into a few games. The only option I had was to format it, so I did. I put 1.28 back on from the CD supplied with the cartridge, and SOMEHOW Banjo-Tooie works now. All it took was losing a weeks progress  Just thought I'd put this here in case anyone else has this problem.

Edit: I actually think it might have been the file format? The Banjo-Tooie rom that came with the ED64P was .z64, so I put an .n64 version on and it worked. I guess that must have been the problem.


----------



## zfreeman (Jul 4, 2016)

So Banjo-Tooie is running without a patch? And, for the record, are you using Alt64? I feel like there's more than one 1.28 floating around. I'd test it myself if I could.


----------



## benthebrilliant (Jul 4, 2016)

zfreeman said:


> So Banjo-Tooie is running without a patch? And, for the record, are you using Alt64? I feel like there's more than one 1.28 floating around. I'd test it myself if I could.



Yeah, just a standard .n64 file, and no I'm not using Alt64.


----------



## barryn (Jul 17, 2016)

I have an ED64plus and I am having a strange issue. I can run any game one time, but then if I either press reset or power off the N64 next time I try to run a game it stops at a black screen after the loading progress bar disappears. If I then turn off the N64, remove the cartridge, take out the SD card, and delete ED64P\ROM.DAT it will work again one time. I have to delete ED64P\ROM.DAT every time before I play a game. I have contacted the seller and the manufacturer with this issue today. I was wondering if anyone else has seen anything like this and what they might have done to fix it.


----------



## andre104623 (Jul 19, 2016)

I bought one of these clone ed64 plus flashcard the one with the CIC chip installed so no piggy back game needed. I don't care what anyone said about this card its awesome works perfectly and plays every game without a hitch including 64dd games and GoldenEye X. I love this cart and I have since bought 2 more for my son and a friend of mine both also work perfectly. So before you go spending 200 dollars on a everdrive 64 or 64drive give this cart a shot I paid 64.99usd for mine off of amazon and could never be happier oh and it came with a 8gb SD card with every n64 game already installed that's a really nice surprise


----------



## maurisso (Jul 23, 2016)

Great Post guys!!!

I have the follow trouble:
I bought ED64 plus with 8gb SD, than I check it and all is working fine, than I decidet to put on the SD my collection of games, but almost all of them do not working it lunch in dark screen so that I have to reboot the N64...

My question is I need to patch the ROM and how?
Does anybody have a download link of a working iSD card with all the original ROM?

Awaiting your kind responce... Happy gaming.

Mauro


----------



## LuigiGold (Jul 26, 2016)

Can I use cheats on ED64 Plus?


----------



## kutteke (Jul 26, 2016)

Ordered one a week ago (with cic included in the cart) Curious about it and I will post my findings.


----------



## link1993 (Jul 26, 2016)

maurisso said:


> Great Post guys!!!
> 
> I have the follow trouble:
> I bought ED64 plus with 8gb SD, than I check it and all is working fine, than I decidet to put on the SD my collection of games, but almost all of them do not working it lunch in dark screen so that I have to reboot the N64...
> ...


 
Try format Your sd card to fat32 and 32kb and all should be fine ;p I know because I have that same problem ;p


----------



## maurisso (Jul 26, 2016)

link1993 said:


> Try format Your sd card to fat32 and 32kb and all should be fine ;p I know because I have that same problem ;p



Yes I did it and all is fine now!

Tx


--
Sent by iPhone w/Tapatalk


----------



## kutteke (Aug 9, 2016)

OK so i received mine (enhanced with cic built in.) It worked great for the first day but after trying to load carmageddon it was stuck on black screen i restarted my n64 and the cartridge wouldnt be detected anymore. Regular games still work fine.currently waiting for a reply from the seller. Ive sent him video's showing its not working. Doesnt turn on without sdcard inserted either. Ill keep you Guys posted


----------



## maurisso (Aug 9, 2016)

kutteke said:


> OK so i received mine (enhanced with cic built in.) It worked great for the first day but after trying to load carmageddon it was stuck on black screen i restarted my n64 and the cartridge wouldnt be detected anymore. Regular games still work fine.currently waiting for a reply from the seller. Ive sent him video's showing its not working. Doesnt turn on without sdcard inserted either. Ill keep you Guys posted



Try to format the SD again. 


--
Sent by iPhone w/Tapatalk


----------



## kutteke (Aug 10, 2016)

I tried formatting it but no succes. I also tried booting without sdcard inserted. But nothing. Can someone confirm their card does anything on screen without an SD inserted?


----------



## kutteke (Aug 10, 2016)

The seller has asked me to return the ed64plus to him and he's going to pay me back the shipping costs. I'll let you guys know how this ends.


----------



## mrGREEK360 (Aug 21, 2016)

Very disappointed that so many of you won't buy from krikzz.com and instead you buy a cheap Chinese knockoff to save a few bucks. Version 2.5 is 110$ now since v3 released which is much better then the version 1 everdrive 64 knockoff. You get a lifetime limited warranty (if if can be fixed by resoldering new chips he will do it forever) and a 1 year replacement warranty vs no warranty for the junk. You get constant updates with fixes as there are still some problems with certain games and features and none of you will be able to update to fix it.

Guys support the original manufacture as he makes Everdrive for every console, if everyone stops buying his product what incentive does he have to make more everdrives like the newly released everdrive GBA which requires no patching.

Hope none of you create anything popular and have it copied by the Chinese  with substandard matierals. The solder is known to corrode causing the cart to fail, krikzz uses better parts and manufacturing techniques and he actually supports and has pride in his products unlike every Chinese cart on the market. 

Krikzz forums are full or idiots who purchased this junk that broke and think it was manufactured by him giving krikzz bad name.

When will you all understand supporting teams that just steal hardware designs should not be supported. Why are krikzz Everdrive more expensive? He spent thousands if not 10's of thousands of hours getting these designed from scratch , he uses top notch manufacturing while the Chinese took a day to copy it and modify the os and use substandard manufacturing have zero ethics and use corrodeing solder.

I bet y'all also just dump the entire library and own no legit games, that's the only way I see all of you would buy this junk just to save a few bucks and possibly fund the Chinese mafia.... Gj

stoneagegamer.com has deluxe versions which are really expensive (I have every deluxe everdrive legit from stone age gamer) but they also sell just the board with shell for cheaper than krikzz and is an official reseller, just make sure to find the regular cart version. Stone age gamer also has rewards, my free everdrive GBA will show up in a week which requires no patching of ROMs unlike the Chinese junk which they will eventually copy and you people with no conscience will continue to buy the crap.

When these bootleg everdrive64 fail due shoddy soldering material and cold solder cracks don't come running to krikzz forums like so many do.


----------



## LuigiGold (Aug 21, 2016)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Very disappointed that so many of you won't buy from krikzz.com and instead you buy a cheap Chinese knockoff to save a few bucks. Version 2.5 is 110$ now since v3 released which is much better then the version 1 everdrive 64 knockoff. You get a lifetime limited warranty (if if can be fixed by resoldering new chips he will do it forever) and a 1 year replacement warranty vs no warranty for the junk. You get constant updates with fixes as there are still some problems with certain games and features and none of you will be able to update to fix it.
> 
> Guys support the original manufacture as he makes Everdrive for every console, if everyone stops buying his product what incentive does he have to make more everdrives like the newly released everdrive GBA which requires no patching.
> 
> ...


Everyone can do with his money anything he want. 

Perhaps Krikzz doesn´t copy former N64 or other flashcarts?

Remenber that these device are for play ROMs, so are not approved by Nintendo. ARE ILLEGAL. Clone or not clone, are illegal...

I understand that Krikzz put this expensive also for the materials that he uses, but you must understand that Krikzz is also a bloodsucker (both chinese reseller and Krikzz, I´m not defending anyone).

And tells you an owner of an Everdrive GB.

Greetings.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Aug 21, 2016)

mrGREEK360 said:


> Very disappointed that so many of you won't buy from krikzz.com and instead you buy a cheap Chinese knockoff to save a few bucks. Version 2.5 is 110$ now since v3 released which is much better then the version 1 everdrive 64 knockoff. You get a lifetime limited warranty (if if can be fixed by resoldering new chips he will do it forever) and a 1 year replacement warranty vs no warranty for the junk. You get constant updates with fixes as there are still some problems with certain games and features and none of you will be able to update to fix it.
> 
> Guys support the original manufacture as he makes Everdrive for every console, if everyone stops buying his product what incentive does he have to make more everdrives like the newly released everdrive GBA which requires no patching.
> 
> ...


Okay we get it, you're pretentious and have a lot of disposable income. Some of us aren't so lucky.

I know a legitimate everdrive is cheaper than buying every game you'd ever want for a particular console, but do you know what is also cheaper? Not buying any games in the first place. 

All frivolous purchases like entertainment have to have their cost justified if someone doesn't have the money to spare. That is the reason these clones exist in the first place.


----------



## TUWieZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Well if you take into consideration that the difference between v2 and v3 is the RTC battery taken from one game's custom cart idea; Doubutsu no Mori (Animal crossing 64), I'd rather take my chances waiting on other revisions that take ideas from custom carts. Chances are v4 will take the 56k modem from Morita Shogi 64 and v5 will take the pass-through cartridge connector idea from the ED64P for save dumping from official nintendo carts.

(Yeah yeah, the idea of the pass through connector on the ed64p was taken from region free passthrough carts, gamesharks, and the z64)

Outsourcing with lower quality product is definitely a problem, but I don't think it's that 'mean' since krizz's N64 product line capitalizes on being incomplete. I love krizz; but the rehashing of products, especially products above the 100$ price margin is crazy. The idea that v1 or v2 buyers remorse should be the buyers fault for investing too soon is absurd.

Edit:
By the way if you actually see this krizz, I don't really mean "Add a 56k modem". Please use a more modern networking device than a 56k modem if you actually do plan to aid the communities interested in the creation of independent private servers for the few n64 devices with online functionality.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Sep 5, 2016)

TUWieZ said:


> Well if you take into consideration that the difference between v2 and v3 is the RTC battery taken from one game's custom cart idea; Doubutsu no Mori (Animal crossing 64), I'd rather take my chances waiting on other revisions that take ideas from custom carts. Chances are v4 will take the 56k modem from Morita Shogi 64 and v5 will take the pass-through cartridge connector idea from the ED64P for save dumping from official nintendo carts.
> 
> (Yeah yeah, the idea of the pass through connector on the ed64p was taken from region free passthrough carts, gamesharks, and the z64)
> 
> ...


Exactly, I bought a ED GB when it first came out, I really want to buy an ED GBA but when I heard he will be putting out a budget version at some point and I don't want to spend more money than I have to.


----------



## b17bomber (Jan 10, 2017)

I just bought one of these. How does 64DD work? I can't get F-Zero running


----------



## N64 (Jan 10, 2017)

b17bomber said:


> I just bought one of these. How does 64DD work? I can't get F-Zero running


Did you buy the PLUS (chinese knockoff) or the Krikzz (genuine) version? 
If Krikzz, you basically have to have the .n64 file which is the 64DD rom. Works fine with that. Krikzz forums have the 64DD ready-to-play files floating around


----------



## kutteke (Mar 13, 2017)

Just to follow up. I returned my defective ED64plus to the seller and got a refund. i did lose the shipping costs ... bought a new one from another seller and that one is working fine. seems to be hit and miss.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 23, 2017)

b17bomber said:


> I just bought one of these. How does 64DD work? I can't get F-Zero running


I can help. I got the dd exp working.


----------



## b17bomber (Mar 23, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> I can help. I got the dd exp working.


I'm all ears. How'd you do it?


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 23, 2017)

b17bomber said:


> I'm all ears. How'd you do it?



So I was looking for the place where I got the necessary files to play 64dd on a clone cart and it turns out none of the links work anymore. I could send you my folders and os files. I wont include roms, thats up to you to find them.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 23, 2017)

b17bomber said:


> I'm all ears. How'd you do it?



I sent you a pm.


----------



## Nimadude (Apr 29, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> I sent you a pm.


Could I have it too please? Thanks!

Btw did anyone get DK64 working and played full game without save issues, without using any patches on ED64PLUS?


----------



## link1993 (May 26, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> I can help. I got the dd exp working.



You can send me too?


----------



## kutteke (May 26, 2017)

me too please


----------



## TUWieZ (May 26, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> I could send you my folders and os files.



Are you using alt64? Was never sure if alt64 worked with the ED64P, unless youre using something else. (In which case, send it my way too)


----------



## Kevinpuerta (May 29, 2017)

TUWieZ said:


> Are you using alt64? Was never sure if alt64 worked with the ED64P, unless youre using something else. (In which case, send it my way too)



1:Keep the ed64p folder with the os.z64 in it at sd card root

2Download and extract the alt64 files and drag and drop the folders onto the root of your sd

3: Copy the OS64.v64 file from the ED64 folder and paste it into the ED64P folder, then with the OS64P.V64 file, rename it to anything you want

4:With OS64.v64 file from the ed64 folder file rename it to OS64P.V64

This somehow trick the cart into loading the alt64 or official everdrive os's


----------



## cpjay (Aug 11, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> 1:Keep the ed64p folder with the os.z64 in it at sd card root
> 
> 2Download and extract the alt64 files and drag and drop the folders onto the root of your sd
> 
> ...



Worked perfectly!
Sorry for the bump but just got this too.
Just wondering, is there a way to play wwf no mercy? Doesn't seem to be working. Is there a patch for it like the jet force gemini patch/banjo tooie? Are there any other games that dont play with the ed64 plus?
Would you reccommend using the alt64 os, original ed64plus os or the v1 everdrive 64 os. And does the everdrive 2.5 os work on the cart?
Cheers guys


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Aug 11, 2017)

I just decided to shell out the $174 to order one (bought without shell to modify a green cart game to match the console color). I just felt it was worth it. After all it pays for itself after just 3 or 4 good n64 games.


----------



## cpjay (Aug 11, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> 1:Keep the ed64p folder with the os.z64 in it at sd card root
> 
> 2Download and extract the alt64 files and drag and drop the folders onto the root of your sd
> 
> ...





TheCyberQuake said:


> I just decided to shell out the $174 to order one (bought without shell to modify a green cart game to match the console color). I just felt it was worth it. After all it pays for itself after just 3 or 4 good n64 games.



Yeah I thought about it, just couldn't justify spending the additional $ unless I had the money to spend haha, oh well. Works great anyway so far!


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Aug 11, 2017)

$70 maxinum for the ed64 plus and it has 98% game compatibility


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Aug 11, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> $70 maxinum for the ed64 plus and it has 98% game compatibility


If you add in the cost of the games it cant play it covers the cost of the official cart, which is also less of a headache to use.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Aug 11, 2017)

Except you dont save money unless you planned on buying everygame for the n64.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Aug 11, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> Except you dont save money unless you planned on buying everygame for the n64.


If you plan on buying just 4-5 good games it covers the cost of ed64 v3.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 11, 2017)

Ohh... my topic from over 4 years ago still gets replys 

I also still got my ED64 Plus, it still works fine, although i'am not using it very much.


----------



## cpjay (Aug 11, 2017)

Welll on topic ahaha
Just wondering, is there a way to play wwf no mercy? Doesn't seem to be working. Is there a patch for it like the jet force gemini patch/banjo tooie? Are there any other games that dont play with the ed64 plus?
Would you reccommend using the alt64 os, original ed64plus os or the v1 everdrive 64 os. And does the everdrive 2.5 os work on the cart?


----------



## cpjay (Aug 11, 2017)

Anyone know if its possibly to play wwf no mercy? wont work and cant seem to find the anti lockout/piracy patch for it.


----------



## zfreeman (Aug 11, 2017)

cpjay said:


> Anyone know if its possibly to play wwf no mercy? wont work and cant seem to find the anti lockout/piracy patch for it.


Have you tried both NTSC and PAL?


----------



## bootmonster (Aug 11, 2017)

cpjay said:


> Anyone know if its possibly to play wwf no mercy? wont work and cant seem to find the anti lockout/piracy patch for it.


When you say it's not working do you mean it doesn't load at all? Or is it the save glitch? If it's the save glitch make sure to use the USA 1.1 version as that had the save glitch fixed.


----------



## cpjay (Aug 11, 2017)

Pal console using the (E) v1.1 
Wont load at all, just black screen after the game in launched from the os.


----------



## bootmonster (Aug 11, 2017)

What version of the ED firmware are you running? Have you tried the USA one as mentioned?


----------



## cpjay (Aug 11, 2017)

bootmonster said:


> What version of the ED firmware are you running? Have you tried the USA one as mentioned?


ed64 plus's 128 firmware. I also tried with alt64 firmware but same thing. Not too sure whats happening there. USA one just loads to black screen too.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Aug 11, 2017)

cpjay said:


> ed64 plus's 128 firmware. I also tried with alt64 firmware but same thing. Not too sure whats happening there. USA one just loads to black screen too.


USA boots perfectly fine on the official ed64 in my testing.


----------



## cpjay (Aug 11, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> USA boots perfectly fine on the official ed64 in my testing.


That's strange. Might just be for pal consoles using the ed then? Hmm
That, jet force Gemini, dk64 and banjo tooie are the only games I've noticed so far that won't start. Patched Gemini so that works fine now and same as dk and banjo tooie but just waiting for an expansion pak to test those.


----------



## cpjay (Aug 14, 2017)

Yep still doesn't work and there isn't any patches for it if that is the cause. So wwf no mercy so far is the only game I've noticed won't play. Just a heads up to anyone who buys the ed64 plus in the future (pal n64 system)


----------



## steelseth (Aug 22, 2017)

The rom included on the sd card doesn't work, I haven't tried the pal version but this one works "WWF No Mercy (USA) (Rev A)"

Edit: I'm using a pal N64.


----------



## cpjay (Aug 30, 2017)

steelseth said:


> The rom included on the sd card doesn't work, I haven't tried the pal version but this one works "WWF No Mercy (USA) (Rev A)"
> 
> Edit: I'm using a pal N64.



Oh nice I'll give it a try. So us rev a then? I'm using pal n64 too.
Is this using the ed 64 plus enhanced though?


----------



## steelseth (Aug 30, 2017)

The US version is the one I tried, the pal Rev. A could work as well I dont know.
I think its the enhanced version, its the one without the cartridge slot one top.


----------



## cpjay (Aug 31, 2017)

steelseth said:


> The US version is the one I tried, the pal Rev. A could work as well I dont know.
> I think its the enhanced version, its the one without the cartridge slot one top.


Oh nice, yeah same, hopefully it works then! I was just seeing a black screen with the (e) version


----------



## kuwanger (Dec 11, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> 1:Keep the ed64p folder with the os.z64 in it at sd card root
> 
> 2Download and extract the alt64 files and drag and drop the folders onto the root of your sd
> 
> ...



At least on my ed64p, this doesn't work correctly.  Specifically, while the loader does run, it will not choose the right save format the first time.  Ie, if you load rom1 then rom2, it'll try using rom1's save format for rom2.  Also, it doesn't seem to save correctly even if you load the same rom twice.  *shrug*  Not sure if anyone else has experienced this or not.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Dec 11, 2017)

kuwanger said:


> At least on my ed64p, this doesn't work correctly.  Specifically, while the loader does run, it will not choose the right save format the first time.  Ie, if you load rom1 then rom2, it'll try using rom1's save format for rom2.  Also, it doesn't seem to save correctly even if you load the same rom twice.  *shrug*  Not sure if anyone else has experienced this or not.



Yeah, for some reason this only worked for me. Maybe because mines the older version of the cart


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 25, 2017)

whats the best option for interface for the e64plus? mine is in the mail atm


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Dec 25, 2017)

nitrostemp said:


> whats the best option for interface for the e64plus? mine is in the mail atm


Alt 64


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 7, 2018)

welp, i got my ED64 plus and ive tryed to load alt64 and it doesnt seem to work


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Jan 7, 2018)

nitrostemp said:


> welp, i got my ED64 plus and ive tryed to load alt64 and it doesnt seem to work


You need both alt 64 and the ed64 files on the sdcard


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 7, 2018)

it's a bit confusion am i booting to the ed64plus then loading alt64?


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 10, 2018)

any know how my directory is meant to be set as?


----------



## wiiguy (Feb 17, 2018)

Kevinpuerta said:


> 1:Keep the ed64p folder with the os.z64 in it at sd card root
> 
> 2Download and extract the alt64 files and drag and drop the folders onto the root of your sd
> 
> ...



So, for clarification, ED64 plus can run official Kirkzz Everdive firmware?

I had read that an owner is stuck with the firmware that is on the cart.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Feb 17, 2018)

wiiguy said:


> So, for clarification, ED64 plus can run official Kirkzz Everdive firmware?
> 
> I had read that an owner is stuck with the firmware that is on the cart.


It can run the altos firmware. so yes

i dont know about being stuck with it though


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 17, 2018)

wiiguy said:


> So, for clarification, ED64 plus can run official Kirkzz Everdive firmware?
> 
> I had read that an owner is stuck with the firmware that is on the cart.


I have a 2012 model. It loads it from the SD card, the firmware is not baked in like other Chinese flashcarts. Mine uses the official OS64.v64 v1.28, along with the OS64P.V64. Using the official v1.29 temporarily causes a brick. Here's my setup you can use. https://1drv.ms/u/s!An21oPDJ725k30LHmtcqKozUGjUX


----------



## saturnu (Feb 18, 2018)

there is some piracy protection in the precompiled release of alt64 v0.1.8.23, so if you use it on an ed64plus - sram does not save properly.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Feb 18, 2018)

saturnu said:


> there is some piracy protection in the precompiled release of alt64 v0.1.8.23, so if you use it on an ed64plus - sram does not save properly.



The 64dd compatible os works and saves so im fine with just that.


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 19, 2018)

saturnu said:


> there is some piracy protection in the precompiled release of alt64 v0.1.8.23, so if you use it on an ed64plus - sram does not save properly.



Is it not retained after pressing Reset following saving?


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Feb 19, 2018)

zfreeman said:


> Is it not retained after pressing Reset following saving?



he didnt reset then shut off.


----------



## wiiguy (Feb 19, 2018)

Kevinpuerta said:


> he didnt reset then shut off.


I saw that as well. 



zfreeman said:


> I have a 2012 model. It loads it from the SD card, the firmware is not baked in like other Chinese flashcarts. Mine uses the official OS64.v64 v1.28, along with the OS64P.V64. Using the official v1.29 temporarily causes a brick. Here's my setup you can use. https://1drv.ms/u/s!AqSwX2GMFHKif6fwU28Ap1VdTl4



Thank you!


----------



## wiiguy (Mar 15, 2018)

zfreeman said:


> I have a 2012 model. It loads it from the SD card, the firmware is not baked in like other Chinese flashcarts. Mine uses the official OS64.v64 v1.28, along with the OS64P.V64. Using the official v1.29 temporarily causes a brick. Here's my setup you can use. https://1drv.ms/u/s!AqSwX2GMFHKif6fwU28Ap1VdTl4



I put the following files in my sd card, and it just loads the ed64plus firmware. I checked and confirmed this under the Z menu and "about." Any tips? Thanks in advance.


----------



## zfreeman (Mar 15, 2018)

wiiguy said:


> I put the following files in my sd card, and it just loads the ed64plus firmware. I checked and confirmed this under the Z menu and "about." Any tips? Thanks in advance.


What does your SD card look like? You should be copying the contents of folder to your SD card.


----------



## wiiguy (Mar 15, 2018)

wiiguy said:


> I put the following files in my sd card, and it just loads the ed64plus firmware. I checked this under the Z menu and "about." Any tips? Thanks in advance.



Everything is in the root, so basically there are about 4-5 folders. ED64, ED64p, 64DD (nothing in it), and Mempaks. Basically, what is in that compressed folder, all those files were put directly into the root.

Click on the first link below. 

<a href="https://ibb.co/dLc95H"><img src="https://thumb.ibb.co/dLc95H/Capture.png" alt="Capture" border="0"></a>


----------



## XeCuTioNR (Jun 21, 2018)

Anyone tried the Altra64 Menu? It's a fork of Alt64. I was wondering if it too has the same saving issues or no.

https://github.com/networkfusion/altra64


----------



## Bonny (Jun 25, 2018)

Serveral years after starting this topic, i'am also asking myself what the best Menu/Software-Set-Up for the ED 64 Plus is in these days... any suggestions if i decide to fetch my N64 stuff from the attic again?


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Jun 25, 2018)

Bonny said:


> Serveral years after starting this topic, i'am also asking myself what the best Menu/Software-Set-Up for the ED 64 Plus is in these days... any suggestions if i decide to fetch my N64 stuff from the attic again?


Im guessing alt64 firmware


----------



## Bonny (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks, mate. If i decied to set my N64 up again, i will give it a try. I also have (little) hopes, that Nintendo will release a mini N64 like they did with the NES & SNES. And if they do, maybe it's flashable like the other mini consoles. That would be neat 

But well... a full N64 Rom Set is about 20 - 30 GB (if i'am right). I'am sure they won't deliver the console with that much space inside...


----------



## steelseth (Jun 26, 2018)

US Rom set is about 4.5GB, but I don't have any hopes for an N64 mini. It wasn't as popular as the NES or the SNES , plus I think it would cost too much to produce for them to sell for under $100.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jun 26, 2018)

steelseth said:


> US Rom set is about 4.5GB, but I don't have any hopes for an N64 mini. It wasn't as popular as the NES or the SNES , plus I think it would cost too much to produce for them to sell for under $100.


If a raspberry pi can almost run n64 for $30 should be easy for Nintendo to make a device that fully can play n64 for under $100. Frankly the nes and snes mini were easy overpriced for what they were


----------



## steelseth (Jun 26, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> If a raspberry pi can almost run n64 for $30 should be easy for Nintendo to make a device that fully can play n64 for under $100. Frankly the nes and snes mini were easy overpriced for what they were


Last time I tried to run N64 games on a pi 3 it didnt go very well, but that was some years ago don't know if the emulators are better now.
I have no way of knowing what it would cost them but you need a more powerful board, more complex controller, packing, advertising, then we have the value of the games because Nintendo is not going to let you have them for free. 
Dont know if the margins are there.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 26, 2018)

Add onto all this that devs during the N64 era were given a lot more freedom as far as licensing (Sega pioneered it during their rivalry and then being Sony, who had been on the market for a while by the time the N64 truly appeared, had really ran with it) and I am not sure that whole side of things. Equally with that Rare collection then I do not imagine there is any chance of MS allowing such things and that is a large chunk of an already limited library gone.

Similarly where 8 and 16 bit stuff is somewhat timeless, or indeed about as good as it got for 2d in the case of the 16 bit stuff, the N64 has less of such a quality -- between framerates, AA and texture quality then yeah it is a hard sell for most. I know some indie devs are trying to bring retro 3d back but I don't hold out too much hope.

As far as sets then a fairly harsh 7zip session once saw only a handful of I think it was american football games be deleted to fit on a single layer DVD. Though given NAND prices that is probably inconsequential at this point.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 9, 2018)

Wow very useful thread. I got an ED64Plus about a year ago mostly due to all the salt from the EverDrive community. It's been a great flashcart no problems. Am having troubles with Alt 64 though. Finally got it to boot after reading the whole thread but it does not want to boot any of my nointro roms. The default software works no problem but Alt 64 just does not want to work gives a black screen or no roms found error. Tried changing the folders and everything. Once I got it to boot Goldeneye but I was trying to boot Cusin USA, just weird.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 2, 2018)

zfreeman said:


> I have a 2012 model. It loads it from the SD card, the firmware is not baked in like other Chinese flashcarts. Mine uses the official OS64.v64 v1.28, along with the OS64P.V64. Using the official v1.29 temporarily causes a brick. Here's my setup you can use. https://1drv.ms/u/s!An21oPDJ725k30LHmtcqKozUGjUX



I downloaded your set-up and placed it on my card. Thanks for that! One question: With your set-up, the ED 64 + boots in it's own normal menu, and i have to launch Alt64 everytime manually, right?

Is there a way to boot into the (newest / best) Alt64 / Original ED64 menu instead the normal ED64+ menu?


----------



## zfreeman (Aug 2, 2018)

There is no manual booting. Alt64 looks pretty much the same as the official OS barring any aesthetic tweaks, so you should already be in it. Highlight a ROM and press C-Left; that should show you the boxart that Alt64 enables. Or try booting a 64DD game. Rename one of the wallpapers as 'bg_01.png' to change the background. Rename a ROM to its corresponding cheat file (.yml) to use cheats. You can also change additional settings and paths in the ALT64.INI file.

ED64 v1






Alt64


----------



## Bonny (Aug 4, 2018)

Sorry, but no. If i download your set-up-pack, the folder structure in "copy contents to SD card" is the following:

64DD
ED64
ED64P
MEMPAKS

If i turn on my N64, the normal ED64P OS boots up. C-left dosent work etc... If i then manually start OS64.v64 in the ED64 folder, Alt64 appears. But saving does not work.


----------



## zfreeman (Aug 4, 2018)

I'll verify next week with mine when I'm home. Just for the record, you are pressing reset after saving, correct?


----------



## Bonny (Aug 4, 2018)

zfreeman said:


> I'll verify next week with mine when I'm home. Just for the record, you are pressing reset after saving, correct?



Sure, i've pressed reset. A save-file has also be created, but when i load the rom again, there is no save data.

Would be nice if you could take a look at it, when you're home. Another thing: Should i take the OS64.v64 from the ED64 folder, rename it to OS64P.v64 and place it in the ED64P folder? Would that start Alt64 directly after boot?


----------



## zfreeman (Aug 4, 2018)

It should, but now I'm wondering if there was a  hardware revision at some point.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 6, 2018)

Just tested the following...

*"Should i take the OS64.v64 from the ED64 folder, rename it to OS64P.v64 and place it in the ED64P folder? Would that start Alt64 directly after boot?"*

And the answer is no. Black screen. No sign of life.


----------



## Steejo (Aug 6, 2018)

zfreeman said:


> I have a 2012 model. It loads it from the SD card, the firmware is not baked in like other Chinese flashcarts. Mine uses the official OS64.v64 v1.28, along with the OS64P.V64. Using the official v1.29 temporarily causes a brick. Here's my setup you can use.



Can anybody else confirms this works?

Just bought an ED64 Plus, have been wanting one for a while and I really want to play some OOT. I'll use the stock firmware if I have to, though.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 7, 2018)

The Stock FW isn't bad at all. Of course, no boxarts, no cheats and no MEMPAK feature. But it plays and saves OOT flawlessy. Example: I played throu Paper Mario 64 without any trouble.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 7, 2018)

In a perfect world I'd want to get this to boot on my ED64 plus.

Game saves mess up for me though.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 7, 2018)

Maybe it would be useful, if all active members of this thread post some info about their ED64+. So we can maybe see differeces/hardware-revisions. I'am starting with 4 pics of my device/box:



 

 

 



And when operationg with the cart on its own OS, the point "_*Device Info*_" lists the following:

Firmware: 1.16
OS: 1.28a
SD interface: 1 bit
System Type: NTSC
Assembly date: 24.14.2076
Assembly time: 30:14:40


----------



## Bonny (Aug 7, 2018)

MrCokeacola said:


> In a perfect world I'd want to get this to boot on my ED64 plus.
> 
> Game saves mess up for me though.





Uhhh... an Alt64 compilation/pack from that Netinirvana guy. I once used his update pack/method for my gateway card to run on EmuNAND 11.6. I'll guess i'll give this a try too.

Are only the save's not working?The rest is OK?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 8, 2018)

Bonny said:


> hh... an Alt64 compilation/pack from that Netinirvana guy. I once used his update pack/method for my gateway card to run on EmuNAND 11.6. I'll guess i'll give this a try too.
> 
> Are only the save's not working?The rest is OK?


Uh I couldn't get the Gameshark stuff working but could be user error on that. Here I'll post my ED64Plus mine is very different it's the model that has the built in lock-out chip.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! I knew that a version with in-build-chip exists. And that of course, answers zfreeman's question: there are at least 2 hardware-revisions. I will test the Netinirvana version of Alt64 in the next few days. If it's not working for you, maybe it will work with my ED64+ Version. And if it won't, it would be very intresting what Netinirvana has been using...


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 8, 2018)

Bonny said:


> Firmware: 1.16
> OS: 1.28a
> SD interface: 1 bit
> System Type: NTSC
> ...


Weird my Device info was the same besides the Assembly date & time which was even more into the future.

Assembly date: 2.9.2084
Assembly time: 4:15:36


----------



## kutteke (Aug 9, 2018)

I just tried the alt64 from the youtube vid. It works but I can't force the menu in PAL like in the other ones. Saving works on all the standard games. DD roms work and do want to save (4min save) but since i have to go to sleep i cant test it further. 
Aleck64 games don't work but do in stock firmware. 
will test more tomorrow


----------



## Steejo (Aug 20, 2018)

I received my ED64 from an eBay seller a few days back, and it worked for a day or two but then reached a black screen that I got every time I turned on the N64. Thankfully he has a large stock of them so I exchanged it with a new one and will test it again sometime this week.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 20, 2018)

Steejo said:


> I received my ED64 from an eBay seller a few days back, and it worked for a day or two but then reached a black screen that I got every time I turned on the N64. Thankfully he has a large stock of them so I exchanged it with a new one and will test it again sometime this week.


That sucks, I've literally dropped my ED64Plus from the top of my shelf were the N64 is to the hard wood floor (twice) and the thing still works.


----------



## trigao (Aug 23, 2018)

i managed to get to work with this atl64 provided by @zfreeman, copying and paste the OS64 from ED64 to ED64P folder and rename it to OS64P
works... BUT THE MENU IS PAYFULL SLOW.... MY GOD... didnt know if i make something wrong in the process tho



EDIT
The version from the video above works flawless!


----------



## TUWieZ (Nov 1, 2018)

Tried out alt64 1.8.23 for the first time today; Editing the config .ini file (alt64.ini) made some saves work that were created by the ED64P OS. All save types worked with the exception of .eep files. (SRA and FLA both loaded fine)

It seems like alt64 creates eep files that are too big, saving *4kbit* eep files as *4kbyte*, and *16kbit* eep files as *16kbyte*; when the ED64P OS only makes *4kbit* and *16kbit* eep files (*512byte - 2048bytes max*, respectively.)

With alt64, I tested SM64 (4kbyte .eep was created) and Neon Genesis Evangelion (16kbyte .eep was created), and neither of the previous .eep saves I had from the ED64P OS loaded because they were both smaller than the file size alt64 makes.

Is there some kind of save converter or configuration to fix .eep file loading? or is there no way to load .eep saves with the default file size from ED64P OS and PJ64 on alt64? Only one other user on the ed64 forums has brought up this issue (https://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=816.msg12595#msg12595)

(Edit: PJ64 is able to load the large save files created by alt64 and save over them while maintaining the larger 4kbyte-16kbyte file size. This leads me to believe save conversion is possible - possibly by comparing saves in hex editor. 

Are there any custom branches of alt64 that fix this issue? the size difference between kbit and kbyte is massive for n64 eeprom; and normal sized eeprom files dont load in alt64)


----------



## Bonny (Nov 10, 2018)

trigao said:


> i managed to get to work with this atl64 provided by @zfreeman, copying and paste the OS64 from ED64 to ED64P folder and rename it to OS64P
> works... BUT THE MENU IS PAYFULL SLOW.... MY GOD... didnt know if i make something wrong in the process tho
> 
> 
> ...



Not for me 

The Alt64 Package from the Video (Netinirvana), boots perfectly up when i place all files on the root of my 16GB SD Card. But not a single game works. Every game i tried gives me a black screen. I'am using an RGB-modified N64 who supports US and JAP NTSC Carts. But even when i force the TV mode to NTSC, everything stays black


----------



## Bonny (Nov 10, 2018)

My fault. Games have to be startet with "A", "START" reloads the last game. And because of my other rom dir than the one from Netinirvana, it never worked.

But it is normal, that when you highlight a rom, the C-left button (that should actually show the rom infos and a boxart) freezes the whole menu? Is it because the boxarts images are missing?


----------



## eon_edd (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi there. First of all, excuse my broken english. Now, let's get down to business.

Just bought one of these a couple of months ago. The second model, the that does not need an original cartridge on top. It came with a micro SD card with a bunch of roms. It's great. I just have a little issue. I keep randomly losing all of my super smash brothers' progress. Like, I unlock some characters and save. A couple of hours later or maybe the next day my progress is still there, I make some more, reset save and so on. Then one day I start the rom and it's all gone. 

I have tried with the original firmware, and a couple of custom ones. I have downloaded 4 different roms....z64 .*n64* .v64... Even tried to copy the SRM from the SDSAVE folder in the SD card to my laptop so I can paste it back to the SDSAVE folder when my progress is gone. It doesn't work. I have downloaded other people's SRM files as well. In both cases, there is no progress at all. 

I have this problem only wit SSB and it sucks since is one of my favorite games and just can't find the actual cartridge from the old days among all the clutter.

Does somebody have any idea why is this happening and how to fix it? Maybe someone who doesn't have this problem could share with me his rom file and maybe his SRM file as well?


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 3, 2019)

eon_edd said:


> Hi there. First of all, excuse my broken english. Now, let's get down to business.
> 
> Just bought one of these a couple of months ago. The second model, the that does not need an original cartridge on top. It came with a micro SD card with a bunch of roms. It's great. I just have a little issue. I keep randomly losing all of my super smash brothers' progress. Like, I unlock some characters and save. A couple of hours later or maybe the next day my progress is still there, I make some more, reset save and so on. Then one day I start the rom and it's all gone.
> 
> ...


Is the sd card a well known brand? Is it branded at all? Might be a cheap chinese sd card.


----------



## eon_edd (Mar 17, 2019)

Kingstone, dude. And as I said, I have no problems with other games. Good news I found my old cartdrirge so it's ok.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (May 9, 2019)

So does yoshi story work on the latest version?


----------



## Daggot (May 9, 2019)

So from what I can gather from this thread and this one(https://www.reddit.com/r/n64/comments/9h56ho/ed64_plus_working_with_custom_firmware_pretty) there seems to be at least 3 revisions of the ed64+. One with the cartridge slot ontop, another with an NTSC/PAL switch ontop but the alt64 firmware dosent work and the last one is the exact same as the previous one but it works with the alt64 firmware. To anyone that has an ed64+ and is using alt64 can you link me to the seller you bought it from?


----------



## deadl0ck_eire (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi all - sorry for dragging up a bit of an older thread, but I just recently got an ED64 Plus.
I have a PAL N64 and all the European games work fine, but the non-PAL games are all showing up in black and white, and no sound (I think, can't remember about the sound as I've been playing the PAL stuff).
Anybody seen this before ? 
BTW - it's the newer version of the cart with the switch on the top (so it does not require an additional cart on top). I've not checked the firmware version yet so it might be related to an older FW


----------



## nitrostemp (Jun 5, 2019)

have to tried forcing PAL video mode on the games?


----------



## saturnu (Jun 10, 2019)

eon_edd said:


> I keep randomly losing all of my super smash brothers' progress.



if i remember correctly, i implemented a copy protection that detects, if there is an ED64P folder present on the sdcard.
i decided to just mess up sram saves instead of to prevent it from starting at all, so it's not that obvious. ^^

there is a guy that is developing altra64, which is based on an old alt64 source release.
the source code release doesn't have a copy protection, maybe it's still running on an ed64plus, too.
github networkfusion/altra64/releases/download/V0.1.8.6.1.3-beta/OS64.v64



the ed64 plus is basically an ed64v1 clone.
you can go hardcore and flash the latest original ed64v1 firmware to transform it into an ed64v1. ^^

download ed-64-fw-v1.15.pof somewhere at the usual places and update the flashcart via jtag.


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 10, 2019)

saturnu said:


> if i remember correctly, i implemented a copy protection that detects, if there is an ED64P folder present on the sdcard.
> i decided to just mess up sram saves instead of to prevent it from starting at all, so it's not that obvious. ^^



Interesting that you say that since the only thing I find like that is a check for OS64P/OS64P.v64 which is also in altra64.  Maybe I'm not looking at the right thing?


----------



## saturnu (Jun 10, 2019)

you are right, this is the function and it checks for the OS64P.v64 file instead of just the directory.
now you can compile the menu without this function and end up with fully working save functionality. ^^


----------



## zfreeman (Jun 10, 2019)

@saturnu, thank you for this and the Mempak Tool. Your work is very beneficial to the community, and for that, we are grateful.


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 10, 2019)

Option B (untested) -- nop out the file existence result check:


```
hexalter 0xac28=0,0,0,0 OS64.v64
```

Found in alt64 v1.8.23 OS64.v64, md5sum d17a6194e4c85b84fe0e95d13fcbe2d5


----------



## Nerone (Jul 9, 2019)

Guys, i just bought a ED64+ few days ago, it worked fine, i could even play big games like Biohazard 2, but now i can't even boot more than 8 mb games. I tried the ED64 ram test v1 and it gives me errors.  Can Someone give me any help? I'm kinda stuck. I'm using a Kingston 8 gb Microsd. with the firmware that came in the mini cd.


----------



## RigoHoward (Jul 10, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> Option B (untested) -- nop out the file existence result check:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



So you couldnt compile the modified alt64? 



saturnu said:


> you are right, this is the function and it checks for the OS64P.v64 file instead of just the directory.
> now you can compile the menu without this function and end up with fully working save functionality. ^^



Is that the only existing protection on your alternate menu? sound interesting to know about it


----------



## kuwanger (Jul 10, 2019)

RigoHoward said:


> So you couldnt compile the modified alt64?



It was just faster to use a disassembler to find out where the check was than to locate the n64 toolchain, compile it, grab the altra64 source, modify, etc.  Like I said, I didn't even check the NOP I included.  I've no idea if the altra64 source is trivial to compile or not.


----------



## radaxian91 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi All,


Ok so I just picked up two of these ED64Plus carts with the N and P switch on top.

It came preloaded with the Chinese firmware and roms. 

It boots perfectly and plays games on a USA console, but does absolutely nothing on a PAL console.

I've tried the NTSC and PAL switch for each console, but literally nothing happens on the PAL hardware.... Yes the pal console boots genuine games fine.


I bought two carts for this kinda reason, in case one was faulty but both work fine on NTSC.

Is there a trick to this for PAL hardware?

PS. I also tried the custom firmware option... same result.

thanks


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 15, 2019)

I always wondered why most of the flash carts wont write the save file in real time. when the hardware sees a write it should dump it as the game is saving. Or alteast dump the sram written data to the sd card after the save is completed. The ds flash carts have real time saves....


----------



## kuwanger (Jul 15, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> always wondered why most of the flash carts wont write the save file in real time. when the hardware sees a write it should dump it as the game is saving. Or alteast dump the sram written data to the sd card after the save is completed.



The simplest guess explanation comes in three parts:  it was probably easier, cheaper, and safer.  It was easier because it meant simply patching games to have consistent save types or having the hardware support different save types natively then writing the load/save routine entirely in the boot loader in software.  Having to do it in real time means either stealing CPU cycles from the CPU to do the writes or having the necessary hardware on the cart to do it behind the CPU's back.  The former risks incompatibilities and the latter requires more expensive, complex hardware*.  Both also might require a second save buffer (when RAM wasn't cheap) so you wouldn't get a mixed save--not really sure since if it's stealing CPU time it can just delay further progress in the game until the save is written.  The last part is writing to SD, especially on a slow CPU, can take a while so the risk of corruption goes up a lot.  It's really hard to do any sort of sanity checks*.  To be really safe you'd want something like a capacitor in the cart to hold enough charge to fully do the write to SD even if power was suddenly lost*.



Captain_N said:


> The ds flash carts have real time saves....



The DS, unlikely most systems, doesn't directly map a ROM into the memory area.  Hence the whole interface is predicated upon streaming content in from the cartridge and writing out content.  Hence, it's conducive to having wait checks in allowing a flash cart to write out a save and say "everything saved fine".  It also discourages constant writes to save memory.  Basically, DS games behave more like CD-ROM games or cassette games so can get around most the hassle of direct rom/ram mapping.  I presume these properties hold true for most modern systems, even those which have built-in storage.

* The EZ Omega actually uses an FPGA to writes saves behind the CPUs back, but it still has issues because some games want to save near constantly.  Hence some games are patched.  It's also why it's such a headache for saves on the EZ Omega.  You basically need something like multiple scratch files with hashes, you always have to worry about partial/mixed saves, and a power loss can cause massive filesystem corruption.  And that's presuming you're not having issues like bad/questoinable contacts--which has seem to plague the EZ-Flash cards forever.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 15, 2019)

radaxian91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Ok so I just picked up two of these ED64Plus carts with the N and P switch on top.
> ...


Stupid question but are you trying to boot PAL roms or NTSC roms on the PAL console?


----------



## bbsan2k (Aug 2, 2019)

@saturnu That's a cool way to code it  

I forked altra to remove the protection, but currently I'm struggeling to build as setting up the toolchain on arch is a pain in the ....
I'll update you guys if I can make it build!


----------



## bbsan2k (Aug 6, 2019)

Alright - finally got it compiled! Unfortunately I don't have my ed64+ yet.
Anyone willing to test?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 6, 2019)

bbsan2k said:


> Alright - finally got it compiled! Unfortunately I don't have my ed64+ yet.
> Anyone willing to test?


I'll give it a test on my ED64+ when I get the chance.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Screen of static follow by black screen. Didn't work for me.


----------



## bbsan2k (Aug 7, 2019)

MrCokeacola said:


> I'll give it a test on my ED64+ when I get the chance.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Screen of static follow by black screen. Didn't work for me.


Damn OK then there might be something else that is breaking compatibility...

EDIT:
Could somebody please try, whether the original release of altra is booting up on the plus? If so, my build might just have some toolmaking issues


----------



## gtranche (Aug 14, 2019)

Altra works on ED64+, for PAL rom you have to go in settings (right cross) and activate PAL for TV and sometime force NTSC or PAL mode, even if it's PAL rom sometime NTSC works.
I have a problem with long filename .... if the filename is more than 64 caracs the rom won't load ...


----------



## bbsan2k (Aug 15, 2019)

gtranche said:


> Altra works on ED64+, for PAL rom you have to go in settings (right cross) and activate PAL for TV and sometime force NTSC or PAL mode, even if it's PAL rom sometime NTSC works.
> I have a problem with long filename .... if the filename is more than 64 caracs the rom won't load ...


Hey,
Did you try the version I linked above or the original version?


----------



## gtranche (Aug 15, 2019)

the original version.
What is the protection you talk about ?


----------



## bbsan2k (Aug 15, 2019)

gtranche said:


> the original version.
> What is the protection you talk about ?


It’s the thing that saturnu mentioned some posts earlier. If you try to flash to SRAM, it will probably corrupt half the way through it, as there is some check for the existence of the OS64p file (which is only there on ed64+)
I‘m gonna try compiling the latest release version again, as I just compiled the HEAD version from altra64 git


----------



## bbsan2k (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey everybody,
I just re-build again 2 versions:
#1 (altra64_bbsan) is my latest build with complete removal of the lockout
#2 (altra64_nwfusion) is networkfusions latest build + simple removal of the lockout

Would someone please try if it works and report back?
Thanks a lot!

Please note:
AFAIK you need to rename the OS64.v64 into OS64P.v64 to use it with ed64p


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't know if it was user error but I could not get both to work. I renamed the one main V64 file but didn't touch the other 3 files just copied them over.

bbsan: Was not detected at all brought to boot files not found screen
nwfusion: just a black screen

edit: tried bbsan again and got a black screen


----------



## enarky (Sep 4, 2019)

bbsan2k said:


> Hey everybody,
> I just re-build again 2 versions:
> #1 (altra64_bbsan) is my latest build with complete removal of the lockout
> #2 (altra64_nwfusion) is networkfusions latest build + simple removal of the lockout
> ...


Looking forward to the results, currently away for work for the week but will definitely try it saturday. I have the original ED64+ with cart slot on top and installed an UltraCIC myself.


----------



## bbsan2k (Sep 5, 2019)

MrCokeacola said:


> I don't know if it was user error but I could not get both to work. I renamed the one main V64 file but didn't touch the other 3 files just copied them over.
> 
> bbsan: Was not detected at all brought to boot files not found screen
> nwfusion: just a black screen
> ...


Ok, then I don‘t have a clue what could be wrong. Maybe some issues with my build system, but debugging this without a working ED64P will not be possible for me.
That’s a shame:/

If anybody is getting different results with these build, please keep me posted.
Eventually something else might be missing on the SD card, so maybe someone can first try to use official (e.g. not built by me) altra release and confirm it working and try my build afterwards.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 5, 2019)

bbsan2k said:


> Ok, then I don‘t have a clue what could be wrong. Maybe some issues with my build system, but debugging this without a working ED64P will not be possible for me.
> That’s a shame:/
> 
> If anybody is getting different results with these build, please keep me posted.
> Eventually something else might be missing on the SD card, so maybe someone can first try to use official (e.g. not built by me) altra release and confirm it working and try my build afterwards.


If you could just to make sure it's not user error could you give me the whole ED64P folder with all files needed and renamed.


----------



## enarky (Sep 7, 2019)

Could


bbsan2k said:


> Hey everybody,
> I just re-build again 2 versions:
> #1 (altra64_bbsan) is my latest build with complete removal of the lockout
> #2 (altra64_nwfusion) is networkfusions latest build + simple removal of the lockout
> ...


Couldn't get it to work, either. I used the Alt64 configuration I still had from the reddit post. Keep in mind I used an original ED64+ that's not very compatible with the patched Alt64 Firmware, though.


----------



## bbsan2k (Sep 8, 2019)

Hmmm I also don't have a complete SD card file structure at hand for this, but over all this should be working in the same structure the previous alt64 was working.
If it doesn't, I guess there may still be sth wrong with my compiler setup - but if so I think I need to step back from this, as without having an ed64+ it doesn't make sense for me to continue.

@enarky @MrCokeacola : Do you have expansion pack installed? Has the previous alt64 (not by me) build worked for you?

Btw:
If there's anybody with a Everdrive v3 or 2.5, please go ahead and test this as well, as if it is working with those, there may be something "wrong" with the altra64 on Everdrive v1/ed64+ at all.


----------



## nitrostemp (Sep 15, 2019)

from memory you needed a /ed64 folder with OS64,v64 and a /ed64p with OS64P.v64 for alt64 to work.


----------



## bbsan2k (Sep 15, 2019)

Kevinpuerta said:


> 1:Keep the ed64p folder with the os.z64 in it at sd card root
> 
> 2Download and extract the alt64 files and drag and drop the folders onto the root of your sd
> 
> ...



You need to do the quoted above to setup an environment for altra


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 15, 2019)

bbsan2k said:


> You need to do the quoted above to setup an environment for altra


Tried putting the files on the root, their own alt64 folder and in the ED64P folder. Black screens all around for both versions.
Edit; Re-read the thread again. Grabbed the files from this video.

Replaced them with the new files. It works but still the same issue as before I can't for the life of me figure out where Alt64 puts its saves I put my old saves in the saves folder but it doesn't use them and I don't see it generating a new save file anywhere else. Oh well a new mystery.


----------



## nitrostemp (Sep 16, 2019)

alt64 uses different save types to ed64p


----------



## mountainflaw (Sep 23, 2019)

Just purchased one of these


----------



## bbsan2k (Sep 29, 2019)

Hey everybody. Just FYI:
I just tried myself, and the altra64 build linked above does indeed work with my (new) ed64+

Steps:
1. Get current ALT64 release
2. Copy all files from the release to SD card
3. Create folder "ED64P" on SD card
4. Copy my "OS64P.v64" to USB:/ED64P
5. Copy my "OS64P.v64" to USB:/ED64/OS64.v64


----------



## VKLink (Sep 30, 2019)

@bbsan2k Just did it and it works 

I too got this ed64 plus (with the "N" and "P" switch above)

I'll try it this days and report here later


----------



## Elru (Oct 2, 2019)

bbsan2k said:


> Alright - finally got it compiled! Unfortunately I don't have my ed64+ yet.
> Anyone willing to test?



Hello i have a ed64+ with the Pal/Ntsc switch, I tried that build and it booted renamed to OS64P.v64 in the folder ED64P, idk if the games saves, for now i am interested in playing pal games in ntsc console.
In a few hours I'll try the other two builds


----------



## VKLink (Oct 3, 2019)

@bbsan2k is really working great!

The 64DD and the Aleck64 games works fine but are not "configured" by default.

I mean: 
*when playing a 64DD game make sure that you press before C-Right and select CIC 5167 and save type SRAM32
*when playing an Aleck64 game make sure that you press before C-Right and select CIC 5101 and save type Eeprom 4k

Hope this help anyone


----------



## bbsan2k (Oct 10, 2019)

This sounds good!
Has anybody tried with a PAL TV and N64? It seems mind cannot Display the menu properly in PAL, but I‘m not sure if this is because of my TV or altra64.
Strangely, the original ed64p menu displays fine as PAL...


----------



## enarky (Oct 11, 2019)

Come on. No idea what I did wrong on my previous tries, but now it works on my old ED64P! I manually created SDSAVE and CFG in ED64 and ED64P and manually created alt64.ini from the example config in the alt64 release thread, now it works...

As for the PAL question, I don't have a working PAL system around at the moment, sorry.


----------



## Airain (Nov 16, 2019)

bbsan2k said:


> Hey everybody. Just FYI:
> I just tried myself, and the altra64 build linked above does indeed work with my (new) ed64+
> 
> Steps:
> ...



Thanks for your work bbsan2k, but i'm facing a problem with your release (and nwfusion's one): the cheats are not loading : "Cheats not found".

I've tested those cheats with the "normal" alt64 release by saturnu and they work without problem.

I don't know what to do, can you please help ?

Thanks

EDIT:
I can't see the boxart in your version when I can see it in the "normal" version

Oh, BTW, I'm using it on a PAL console without trouble, I think your TV is the culprit in this case


----------



## Xalusc (Dec 4, 2019)

bbsan2k said:


> Hey everybody,
> I just re-build again 2 versions:
> #1 (altra64_bbsan) is my latest build with complete removal of the lockout
> #2 (altra64_nwfusion) is networkfusions latest build + simple removal of the lockout
> ...



There's also this other fork:
https://github.com/gameblabla/altra64/releases/tag/2.0

It also removes ED64P protection, but has a couple issues, as stated in the release notes:


> Bringing the config menu for each game (C right) is slow and sluggish. Not sure what causes this.
> 
> 
> There's no database for problematic games. For example:
> ...


Is this any better than @bbsan2k's release? Did anyone try it out?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Dec 5, 2019)

Xalusc said:


> There's also this other fork:
> https://github.com/gameblabla/altra64/releases/tag/2.0
> 
> It also removes ED64P protection, but has a couple issues, as stated in the release notes:
> ...


I'll give it a go when I hook up the N64 again.


----------



## Xalusc (Dec 5, 2019)

I've also got a couple questions about Alt64 (and Altra64) on an ED64P:

How do I use save files from stock ED64P firmware on the Alt(ra)64?
How do I change the wallpaper?

EDIT:
I found the answers by myself. Both can be achieved by editing *Alt64.ini*, in the *ED64P* folder.

ext_type=0
save_path=SDSAVE

Replace the 0 with a 1 so that Alt(ra)64 will use *.sra* files, just like ED64P stock and Krikzz's original firmware, instead of *.srm* files.
You can also replace SDSAVE with SAVE to use the same save folder ED64P stock uses.

*EDIT:* By the way, this will make EEPROM saves (*.eep*) NOT work on Alt64 and the original Altra64. Gameblabla's fork fixes this. Not sure about bbsan2k's.


background_image=bg_02.png
Just replace *bg_02.png* with the name of whatever image you want to use. It must be in the *ED64P\WALLPAPER* folder.


----------



## TheManHimself (Dec 28, 2019)

Xalusc said:


> Just replace *bg_02.png* with the name of whatever image you want to use. It must be in the *ED64P\WALLPAPER* folder.



I did this with an image that worked on the stock ED64P firmware but I'm still defaulting to the anime girl background for some reason; I'll try it again in a minute with a fresh compile just to be safe. Also, have you figured out which setting in the .ini allows you to get covers to display?

[EDIT] Apparently I can't read: This firmware uses .PNG instead of .BMP


----------



## Xalusc (Dec 30, 2019)

TheManHimself said:


> I did this with an image that worked on the stock ED64P firmware but I'm still defaulting to the anime girl background for some reason; I'll try it again in a minute with a fresh compile just to be safe. Also, have you figured out which setting in the .ini allows you to get covers to display?
> 
> [EDIT] Apparently I can't read: This firmware uses .PNG instead of .BMP


Weird, I'm using a wallpaper that came with the stock ED64P firmware and it works fine...


----------



## Oaph (Dec 31, 2019)

Just got the ED64plus with the NP switch on top and I fixed the problems wih WWF No Mercy.  I found a save file in the krikzz forums called WWF_No_Mercy_(U)_[!].fla. I removed the underscores and overwrote the WWF No Mercy (u) [!].fla on my sd card (or plop it in your save folder if you dont have a save file already) After copying this file you can play No Mercy without switching to FORCE eepk16k (which was the way to get the game to load and not just black screen). Now I just press start on the rom it opens in the proper flash memory mode and saves properly and everything (when I was runnjng he game in eek16k it was not retaining any data even with the game left on.

Unfortunately I cant post links here as a new user but google "looking for a file krikzz posted 2011 for ED v1" and the top link should be it (note there are two links in the thread, one of them is dead, the archive.org link should be he good one


----------



## bbsan2k (Jan 1, 2020)

I guess everyone should go with gameblablas version, as I only added a Dockerfile and removed the lockout for ED64P.
He seems to have fixed EEPROM as well  

BTW:
Is anybody else experiencing weird Region issues with altra? I installed gameblablas version and have about 50% of my games not working because of wrong region.
They work with the original menu though...


----------



## zfreeman (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm getting the same thing.


----------



## Mika73 (Jan 10, 2020)

Just got ED64+. Cart come with Sd card loaded with ntsc roms. I have PAL N64. Is there way run those ntsc roms at PAL machine? I try pal rom and it works ok. NTSC roms have all colors wrong at pal n64. 
I try Alt64 at other sd card but roms that come with ed64 won’t work.


----------



## Oaph (Jan 25, 2020)

Can anyone tell me how to load a controller pak save from the sd card to a controller pak? I keep reading about Everdrives having a controller pak save backup function, does the ED64plus have such a function. Im trying to load a 007 TWINE save I found online because I do not want to play that single player again but I would like all the unlockables.


----------



## zfreeman (Jan 26, 2020)

*Mempak Tool v0.5 for the ED64: Backup, Restore, View, Format, and Clone Controller-Paks*


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2020)

I've been looking for an everdrive alternative, I might pick this one up.


----------



## MystakaACE (Feb 13, 2020)

Please, Help. I just bought Red One with P\N switch and 16Gb SD card from ali, and I cant save on flash (Paper Mario, Jet Force Gemini, StarCraft64..). Or rather.. Saving OK, pressing Reset button, turn off\on cosole (transfer save data, etc on black screen), start game (game save upload message, of course), but there is no Save in actual game. Game save in fla format on SD card, but why game doesnot see it


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 13, 2020)

try with alt64 firmware


----------



## MystakaACE (Feb 13, 2020)

No, every Alt64 that i found doing the same\load save but game did not seeing any. 
Hm.. original firmware save\load Ok, but it hasn't cheats..  omg, why? I need save and cheat)


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 13, 2020)

why would you need cheats?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 13, 2020)

nitrostemp said:


> why would you need cheats?


Cheat 2 win!


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 13, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Cheat 2 win!


 the only real reason i see people use the cheats feature is for speed run practice


----------



## MarKSlasH (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm using Gameblabla's fork of Altra, even Custom Robo V2 is saving for some reason.

https://github.com/gameblabla/altra64/releases/tag/2.0


----------



## horokeusama (Feb 14, 2020)

I recommend you guys to try the ALTRA64 OS, which is a fork of ALT64 and it's still being developed. 

It's basically the same as ALT but it runs slightly faster.

Plus, it's being made specifically for the ED64 Plus *(not the original Everdrive)*

https://github.com/gameblabla/altra64


----------



## MystakaACE (Feb 14, 2020)

Я хуею.. Why all save formats (eeprom 4\16, sram, etc) Save\Load OK, but FLA didn't want (altra64 same stuff)
Btw, I have PAL console and all PAL games says "This Game is not designed for use on this system" , why?


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 14, 2020)

MystakaACE said:


> Btw, I have PAL console and all PAL games says "This Game is not designed for use on this system" , why?


A. You have to edit  the .INI file. It's probably set to NTSC.

B. There's a switch that needs flipped to PAL.

C. The cartridge's CIC does not support PAL and can not be switched. You would have to solder in a new CIC that supports PAL.


----------



## horokeusama (Feb 18, 2020)

MystakaACE said:


> Я хуею.. Why all save formats (eeprom 4\16, sram, etc) Save\Load OK, but FLA didn't want (altra64 same stuff)
> Btw, I have PAL console and all PAL games says "This Game is not designed for use on this system" , why?



If you're using Altra64 / Alt64, you need to press C> on the game and set tv mode / game mode to PAL (not M-PAL), for all games that aren't (E).

You can also use a softare called sPALadin to convert (U) and (J) games to PAL, but I couldn't make it work on Win10.


----------



## cjblackace (Mar 5, 2020)

gtranche said:


> I have a problem with long filename .... if the filename is more than 64 caracs the rom won't load ...


Hi guys. Same problem here but with Gameblabla's Altra64... Is there any way to fix it? Filenames from GoodN64 set usualy longer than 64 characters


----------



## Xalusc (Mar 6, 2020)

zfreeman said:


> *Mempak Tool v0.5 for the ED64: Backup, Restore, View, Format, and Clone Controller-Paks*


This tool and a bunch of other useful tools by saturnu (the original developer of Alt64) are available here:
http://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=2298.0



MystakaACE said:


> Please, Help. I just bought Red One with P\N switch and 16Gb SD card from ali, and I cant save on flash (Paper Mario, Jet Force Gemini, StarCraft64..). Or rather.. Saving OK, pressing Reset button, turn off\on cosole (transfer save data, etc on black screen), start game (game save upload message, of course), but there is no Save in actual game. Game save in fla format on SD card, but why game doesnot see it



We'll need a bit more info than that. You're from Ukraine, so I assume you have a PAL N64. Is the switch flipped to the "P" position? What firmware are you using? Stock? If so, are you saving in-game, pressing Reset, and waiting until the menu loads before you power off your console?


----------



## SMVB64 (Mar 6, 2020)

Hello all, 

I'm brand new to the N64 flashcard scene and have a question. 

Looking at my budget I can afford either everdrive 2.x or the ed64

Thanks to the open-source firmware available, in guessing going with the cheaper card with suffice.

Thanks,
Sm


----------



## krzychu (Mar 7, 2020)

Hello guys, i buy ED64+ and have a question. How to save game in game which using only controller pak like turok 1 ? I dont have controller pak but i want save game on sd card.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 7, 2020)

krzychu said:


> Hello guys, i buy ED64+ and have a question. How to save game in game which using only controller pak like turok 1 ? I dont have controller pak but i want save game on sd card.


That's a no go. You need the controller save pak.


----------



## SMVB64 (Mar 8, 2020)

I ended up getting an everdrive in the end, it was on sale and only $30 more then the clone. From what I can tell Alt64 works on it too


----------



## Xalusc (Mar 9, 2020)

SMVB64 said:


> I ended up getting an everdrive in the end, it was on sale and only $30 more then the clone. From what I can tell Alt64 works on it too


If you got an official v2.5 or v3, there's no point in using Alt(ra)64, just update to the latest stock Krikzz firmware.


----------



## SMVB64 (Mar 9, 2020)

Xalusc said:


> If you got an official v2.5 or v3, there's no point in using Alt(ra)64, just update to the latest stock Krikzz firmware.


That's what I did, worked like a charm


----------



## b17bomber (Mar 17, 2020)

Oaph said:


> Just got the ED64plus with the NP switch on top and I fixed the problems wih WWF No Mercy.  I found a save file in the krikzz forums called WWF_No_Mercy_(U)_[!].fla. I removed the underscores and overwrote the WWF No Mercy (u) [!].fla on my sd card (or plop it in your save folder if you dont have a save file already) After copying this file you can play No Mercy without switching to FORCE eepk16k (which was the way to get the game to load and not just black screen). Now I just press start on the rom it opens in the proper flash memory mode and saves properly and everything (when I was runnjng he game in eek16k it was not retaining any data even with the game left on.
> 
> Unfortunately I cant post links here as a new user but google "looking for a file krikzz posted 2011 for ED v1" and the top link should be it (note there are two links in the thread, one of them is dead, the archive.org link should be he good one



Thank you so much! I also wanted to let everyone know that if you rename this to the filename of the revision that fixed the save glitch, it works on there too! Don't get your save deleted, use this version!


----------



## bum2kev (Mar 25, 2020)

I am having issues with the gameblabla loader when nothing happens if I press the c buttons, also it will freeze up If i press them a few times. if i press left shoulder I will get a mempak popup and if I press Z ill get an info display about the loader. Is anyone else having these issues? I am using the red cart from aliexpress.


----------



## dave_van_damn (Apr 1, 2020)

I've just bought an ED64 Plus (the one which doesn't require a cart in the top) and I bloody love it!

I want to play some hacks but each time I boot it I need to manually select the save type. Is there a way to edit the save database similar to the way you can on the Everdrive? I've searched the SD that came with it but I can't find a save db anywhere!

Also,


bum2kev said:


> I am having issues with the gameblabla loader when nothing happens if I press the c buttons, also it will freeze up If i press them a few times. if i press left shoulder I will get a mempak popup and if I press Z ill get an info display about the loader. Is anyone else having these issues? I am using the red cart from aliexpress.



Sorry, I don't have an answer for your question, but does anyone know what is the definitive 2020 method for using custom firmware on ED64 Plus? Should I install the gameblabla one or the original Alt64 one? It seems many people including bum2kev are having issues with custom firmware on ED64 Plus...


----------



## krzychu (Apr 10, 2020)

Another question, where MemPakTool (this soft from saturn, from EverDrive64) backup a file from Controller Pak ?
I can't find this file on my memory card.


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 10, 2020)

krzychu said:


> Another question, where MemPakTool (this soft from saturn, from EverDrive64) backup a file from Controller Pak ?
> I can't find this file on my memory card.


Did you create a directory called 'MEMPAKS' in the root directory?


----------



## krzychu (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes, but its empty. Even if i make this dir in ED64P folder, always is empty. I know to make this dir named all upper letter.


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 10, 2020)

Is the connected controller and/or memory pak 1st party? 3rd party peripherals might not have the same protocols.


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 11, 2020)

Compatibility will depend on the UltraCIC the flash cart has. flash carts with later UltraCIC editions do not need AP patches. I tested these OS versions on a 2012 clone with an original CIC-NUS-6102A.

alt64_v1823: some Aleck ROMs do not work, font can not be changed, folder change lags a bit

Gameblabla: AP patched ROMs do not work (e.g. Tooie), the menu's C buttons are inconsistent (if the window does not pop up, then back out and try again), CIC and save settings needs to be manually set for each Aleck and DD64 game

altra64_bbsan: AP patched ROMs do not work (e.g. Tooie)

altra64_nwfusion: AP patched ROMs do not work (e.g. Tooie)


----------



## krzychu (Apr 11, 2020)

@zfreeman controller is 1st party but mem pak its 3rd party, i test this again today
can you can send to me some mem pakbackup file from mempaktool ? i'll put this file on MEMPAKS folder and i'll see if this works or not.


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 11, 2020)

krzychu said:


> @zfreeman controller is 1st party but mem pak its 3rd party, i test this again today
> can you can send to me some mem pakbackup file from mempaktool ? i'll put this file on MEMPAKS folder and i'll see if this works or not.


I did end up discovering that one of my 3rd party Memory Paks does not work with the homebrew apps, but still works in-game (and Memory Card Menu). I hypothesize that the homebrew memory card managers have to be programmed to detect the 3rd party's saving/loading protocols for their Memory Paks.

In the Mempak Tool, you need to:

'*Copy Mempak:*' '*Backup MEM*' to load it to RAM.
'*ED64 only:*' '*Backup SD*' to save from RAM to SD.
You can use the OS menu L-trigger functions to format/backup/view the memory pak.
You can also use Gauntlet Legends to format your memory card if the other options don't work.

DexDrive-Everdrive conversion: https://beckabney.com/mk64/mempak.php


----------



## krzychu (Apr 11, 2020)

It's okay now. I didn't know I had to use the option "Backup SD".
I thought I was supposed to use the option "Backup MEM" and then i got file *.mpk in MEMPAKS folder.
Thanks buddy, everything its fine now, i can backup my memory card save state games with my cheap (half the price compared to the original controller pak) 3rd party controller pak


----------



## Zonta85 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi people. I'am an owner of the ED64 plus and i'm asking... There's a way to save games that require a Mempak without having a physical one?
Like creating one onto the SD card?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 15, 2020)

Zonta85 said:


> Hi people. I'am an owner of the ED64 plus and i'm asking... There's a way to save games that require a Mempak without having a physical one?
> Like creating one onto the SD card?


Nope not to my knowledge. But when/if you do get a memory pak you only need 1 as you can back it up to the SD when it gets full.


----------



## Zonta85 (Apr 15, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Nope not to my knowledge. But when/if you do get a memory pak you only need 1 as you can back it up to the SD when it gets full.


Thank you! I'm having problems in displaying correctly the NTSC games on my "Newest" HDTV (is a Samsung full hd from 2010): i have a Pal n64 with a composite cable (the best connection on an unmodified PAL console, but i'm wiating for an ULTRAHDMI): alla the colors are wrong, with a red dominance:
The funny thing is that an even older HDTV (12 years old, only hd ready max 720p) handles them perfectly.
It seems that the newset one struggles with ntsc games.
Any hint and tips? I have also tried to force the game from the submenu of the ed64 in pal but nothing changes,

P.S. I'm running the alternative firmware modded from the original Everdrive.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 15, 2020)

No idea, I don't have PAL anything. Sorry.


----------



## Zonta85 (Apr 15, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> No idea, I don't have PAL anything. Sorry.


Thank you again.
As i said, i have the modified firmwafre from the original everdrive.
Which other things can i do with this cart other than boot n64 roms?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 15, 2020)

Zonta85 said:


> Which other things can i do with this cart other than boot n64 roms?


Uhhh, play NES roms... use that one homebrew controller app... idk. I still use the stock firmware as I use my ED64 as a dedicated WCW/WWF playing machine.


----------



## Oaph (May 5, 2020)

horokeusama said:


> I recommend you guys to try the ALTRA64 OS, which is a fork of ALT64 and it's still being developed.
> 
> It's basically the same as ALT but it runs slightly faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## horokeusama (May 11, 2020)

What I do is keeping a smaller SD card with the original OS and the roms that don't work on Altra64. I even taped the SD card on the N64 só I won't lose it lol.

I also recommend you guys to search for games that need specific patches to work on everdrives, like most Rareware games. There are full romsets out there with these games already patched (like Donkey Kong 64 *.n64 for example). The official ED64 forum has a thread about it.*


----------



## youb (May 24, 2020)

hello,
I have an old ED64+ (with cartridge on top), and now a new (with switch NTSC/PAL)
all my test give me same results on 2 cartridges

Tested:
OS 1.28 (original)

saturnu OS:
ALT64 01823
OS_ALT64 - v0.1.8.23 by saturnu Code engine by Jay Oster_Fabo334 (can see it on ED64+ web site)
ED64plus custom firm, from the reddit post (can see it on this thread)
Alt64 by Netinirvana

ALTRA64_FORK_GAMEBLABLA_ED64P_ONLY
altra64_bbsan
altra64_nwfusion

important note:
I'am on a PAL system, PAL screen;

on original OS:
menu is flickering, and has bad colors
all PAL games seems to work fine,
some NTSC  are unplayable due to the flickering screen (DK,tony hawk,star wars racer,killer instinct...) (and bad colors) (not for all)
Goldeneye X works, goldfinger too (but too dark on some levels)
I manage to use mempak by using saturnus tool.

on ALT64 OS:
menu is good looking
a lot of PAL games need to be force launching with PAL settings (TV+ game region) or I may encounter a "wrong region screen error"
NTSC games launch, but I get too screen flickering and bad colors (not for all). it seems to be same propotion that original OS
Goldeneye X doesn't work (black screen), goldfinger works.
              on the reddit post for ED64plus custom firm, they say that SM64 hacks and goldeneye X works with a                      combination of address editing and or an experimental ED compatibility patcher.can't see how.
menu is sluggy, and very sluggy for ALTRA firms

which is actually the best firm for ED64+ for you actually (in particulary for PAL system)?
does someone manage to get Goldeneye X working on alt64 OS ?

does somenone have a collection of working saves for ED64 (not emulators)


----------



## TorqueEmPup (Aug 26, 2020)

I personally think the format memory card option should have a "are you sure?" prompt. I just accidentally wiped my memory pak because I had never used the program before and accidentally hit the format button. Luckily I didn't have any saves that were truly important.

Also found I could only used my Official controllers with it. The Brawler64 causes the app to say there is a Rumble Pak inserted, even though all games save and load perfectly fine on said controller.

Would be nice if we could backup/restore individual game saves, but I understand that could be possibly be difficult.


----------



## jnl1 (Sep 1, 2020)

So I have ordered the ED64 plus recently, mainly for playing mods like goldfinger64, goldeneye x etc.
Is there a tutorial how to setup alt64 and cheats? 
I am looking into using disabling AA cheats for some games...


----------



## mekishiko (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks to everyone in this thread you've helped me immensely. I am in USA running the ED64Plus knockoff everdrive device with the N-P switch on the top, running on a NTSC JVC LCD Monitor via RCAs.

I've got all of my N64 roms working with the official ED64Plus software, Alt64, and Alta64 as well. I am making this post to help folks and TBH keep things straight in my head, I've been futzing with this for a 2 weeks straight.

Some stuff I've learned:

-Some non-OEM Memory Paks can be used fine within games however the old MEMPAKTOOL by saturnu sees them as Rumble packs so you can't back up these if you're using the stock ED64Plus OS. This is a problem for me because I am using the stock firmware for the WWF No-Mercy save reason at the end of this post. He did modify this tool to disable the Rumble-Pack check to help someone a long time ago, however the file is no longer at the linked location. *IF ANYONE HAS THIS PLEASE HOOK ME UP*! <3
----------------------------------------------
_hm yes it's recognized as 0x80 -> rumble pak

alt64 os only checks for the pak typ on the "format function" and "content view function".
beside that dumping and restoring doen't check for the pak type at all. :>

here is a version with disabled rumble pak check:
rumble_check_disable.zip_
---------------------------------------------

-I went through every single game (That came on the 16GB SD with the device) and used a spread sheet to address the ones that didn't work, I categorized games not loading as *#1)* PAL (B/W flickering video)   *#2)* FILE OPEN ERROR or *#3)* BLACK SCREEN

*#1)* Flickering B/W PAL Games were mostly duplicates or sequels of Racing games. For non-racing games, I downloaded the Japanese NTSC versions (If not available in US-NTSC) and I just deleted those I couldn't find (There were less than 8-or-so I couldn't find a NTSC replacement)

*#2)* Most games that give a FILE OPEN ERROR simply need their names shortened. IE: *The Aidyn Chronicles - The First Mage (U) [!].z64* was renamed to *The Aidyn Chronicles-TFM (U).z64*

(Some games after being renamed still wont start and load with a black screen, see below)

*#3)* Black Screen- Some Games need to be patched to remove Anti Aliasing (AA) I found a Rom set on the official Krizz Forum named *GSC - N64 A64 - 161017.7z *and I simply replaced the games that started with a black screen (These are the games I pulled from the GSC Romset, and maybe some of the PAL replacements from the internet, I can't remember)

Banjo-Tooie (USA).z64
Bomberman 64 - The Second Attack! (USA).z64
Dark Rift (USA).z64
Duck Dodgers Starring Daffy Duck (USA) (En,Fr,Es).n64
Earthworm Jim 3D (USA).z64
F1 Racing Championship (Brazil) (En,Fr).z64
G.A.S.P!! Fighters' NEXTream (Japan).n64
Hercules - The Legendary Journeys (USA).z64
International Superstar Soccer '98 (USA).z64
International Superstar Soccer 64 (USA).z64
International Track & Field 2000 (USA).z64
Mario Party 2 (USA).n64
Power Rangers - Lightspeed Rescue (USA).z64
Quake II (USA).z64
Tarzan (USA).z64
War Gods (USA).z64

AFTER ALL OF THAT EVERY GAME WORKED! * EXCEPT *WWF NO MERCY!*

To get it to work *I did 2 things*: I first replaced the included rom with* WWF No Mercy (USA) (Rev A).n64 *(Find it using google) just because (I think) I read that this version is NTSC and doesn't have the dreaded save game bug. THEN depending on what firmware/OS I was using on the ED64Plus, I used one of two save files.

*If using the stock OS/Firmware *(This is what I am using ) I placed & renamed the save file from the krizz forum (I attached it here in a ZIP) on the SD card under *DRIVELETTER:\ED64P\SAVE\WWF No Mercy (USA) (Rev A).FLA*

*IF USING ALT64/ALTA64 *I patched (Using Saturnu's ED64-Saveswap.exe tool that I attached, however you don't need to patch it because I included the FLA in the *WWF_No_Mercy_SaveFIX.zip*) the save file to be compatible with these newer firmwares/OS's....the only issue is that I CAN NOT GET IT TO SAVE THE GAME DATA TO THE SD CARD USING THE RESET BUTTON. On GameBlaBla's github he says that some games just wont save to SD so I guess sadly this is one? IF ANYONE HAS ANY CLUE HOW TO MAKE IT SAVE PLEASE SHARE!) To get the game to boot I placed the patched FLA file on the SD card under *DRIVELETTER:\ED64P\SDSAVE\WWF No Mercy (USA) (Rev A).FLA

Hope this helps someone, I really appreciate everyone who's ever posted in this thread !

*


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 14, 2020)

I've been wanting to mess around with saves on the ED64 forever and that was just what I was looking for.


----------



## zfreeman (Sep 14, 2020)

@mekishiko, did you check Jet Force Gemini's anti-piracy? The game will work, but you are not able to run or shoot.


----------



## TorqueEmPup (Sep 16, 2020)

Yeah in my experience some of the game dumps that come on that 16GB card are just flat out bad. I also ran into a handful that didn't work. Earthworm Jim 3D definitely was bad on mine as well, with graphical glitches and messed up colors. Got a dump of the game from another source and it plays perfectly fine. 

NoAA patched ROMs don't make a difference in compatibility, it's just a patched version of a good rom and that's why it works. lol



zfreeman said:


> @mekishiko, did you check Jet Force Gemini's anti-piracy? The game will work, but you are not able to run or shoot.


Just loaded up Jet Force Gemini on my ED64 Plus just now to see if this was the case and it runs just fine, can run and shoot just fine. No Anti-Piracy measures activating.

ED64 Plus (with the NTSC/PAL switch) uses a version of the UltraCIC iirc. So all games with anti-piracy measures should run exactly like an original cartridge.


----------



## mekishiko (Sep 19, 2020)

Found out why I was having memory pack issues: I am using a brawler 64 controller from retro gamers.

Apparently these have an issue with mempaks, where They work fine in game for saving, but are not recognized as memory packs within the ever-drive operating system. I couldn't get it to work even with official Nintendo memory packs.

I tested using an original controller, on the old stock ed64plus OS using saturnu's mempak tool, Everything works fine with OEM and generic memory packs.... But when I try to use the brawler 64 it shows it as a rumble pack and cannot do any of the backup, list, or format functions 

Damnit I love these controllers too, and I bought 3 of them

Details here of others having the same issues at the krizz forum.       index.php?topic=7388.0


----------



## jnl1 (Sep 23, 2020)

mekishiko said:


> Thanks to everyone in this thread you've helped me immensely. I am in USA running the ED64Plus knockoff everdrive device with the N-P switch on the top, running on a NTSC JVC LCD Monitor via RCAs.
> 
> I've got all of my N64 roms working with the official ED64Plus software, Alt64, and Alta64 as well. I am making this post to help folks and TBH keep things straight in my head, I've been futzing with this for a 2 weeks straight.



Are you able to save your progress in Alt64? I have the ED64Plus you mentioned and used the Alt64 version referred here: http://micro-64.com/features/ed64plus.shtml (I think it is the version 0.1.8.22 of alt 64). 
But the save function does not work correctly (Goldeneye for example looses its save state after shutting down the N64, even when using the reset button as specified (there then comes an error during startup, something like "error getting save from cart")).

The official ED64Plus OS saves normally, but I want to use Alt64 because of the antialiasing disabling cheats...


----------



## BilehBawb (Sep 29, 2020)

@Bonny I was looking at this thread and had saving problems with majoras mask,
Sometimes it would save and sometimes it would not.
This is very frustrating and I don’t know if I need a patch.


----------



## demetto (Sep 30, 2020)

Oaph said:


> Just got the ED64plus with the NP switch on top and I fixed the problems wih WWF No Mercy.  I found a save file in the krikzz forums called WWF_No_Mercy_(U)_[!].fla. I removed the underscores and overwrote the WWF No Mercy (u) [!].fla on my sd card (or plop it in your save folder if you dont have a save file already) After copying this file you can play No Mercy without switching to FORCE eepk16k (which was the way to get the game to load and not just black screen). Now I just press start on the rom it opens in the proper flash memory mode and saves properly and everything (when I was runnjng he game in eek16k it was not retaining any data even with the game left on.
> 
> Unfortunately I cant post links here as a new user but google "looking for a file krikzz posted 2011 for ED v1" and the top link should be it (note there are two links in the thread, one of them is dead, the archive.org link should be he good one



Thank you so much. No Mercy works perfectly for me now. It means a lot.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 30, 2020)

I can't believe, 7 years later and there still is really only the 1 EverDrive alternative for N64 in the ED64 Plus.  You'd think there would be a few more options than the 2 brands at this point, but there aren't, and consequently, all these carts remain costly.  How is it that I can find 20 different flashcards for the DS that will all work well, that will each only cost me $5-10, while for the N64, you only really have 2 options (ok, maybe 3 or 4 if we count the differing Everdrive models), and the cheaper knockoff one still comes in at a hefty $70 price tag?!  

This is infuriating for someone like me who has been wanting to get a flashcard for the N64 recently, but has not been exactly running to do so at the prices they cost.  And honestly, I'd probably opt for the high-end most expensive EverDrive version as it is simply because it sounds like it handles saving much more seamlessly.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 30, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> I can't believe, 7 years later and there still is really only the 1 EverDrive alternative for N64 in the ED64 Plus.  You'd think there would be a few more options than the 2 brands at this point, but there aren't, and consequently, all these carts remain costly.  How is it that I can find 20 different flashcards for the DS that will all work well, that will each only cost me $5-10, while for the N64, you only really have 2 options (ok, maybe 3 or 4 if we count the differing Everdrive models), and the cheaper knockoff one still comes in at a hefty $70 price tag?!
> 
> This is infuriating for someone like me who has been wanting to get a flashcard for the N64 recently, but has not been exactly running to do so at the prices they cost.  And honestly, I'd probably opt for the high-end most expensive EverDrive version as it is simply because it sounds like it handles saving much more seamlessly.


Uhhhh, we have the Super 64 now.


----------



## Bonny (Oct 1, 2020)

BilehBawb said:


> @Bonny I was looking at this thread and had saving problems with majoras mask,
> Sometimes it would save and sometimes it would not.
> This is very frustrating and I don’t know if I need a patch.



Uhhh... Started this thread 2013. 7 Years later now 

Well, Majoras Mask is nothing special, i guess. It should save like all the other games. No special patch needed. The game itself is a little... well, "strange".

If i remember correctly, the game only saves after you've played on your Ocarina, and turned back time. And even if you do, you loose all bombs, arrows, and even your rupees - if you havent deposed them in the bank.

Are u sure the game didn't save? Maybe it looks just like thatm because of the strange saving behavior of the game itself 

Has anyone else problems with this title?


----------



## Bonny (Oct 1, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> I can't believe, 7 years later and there still is really only the 1 EverDrive alternative for N64 in the ED64 Plus.  You'd think there would be a few more options than the 2 brands at this point, but there aren't, and consequently, all these carts remain costly.  How is it that I can find 20 different flashcards for the DS that will all work well, that will each only cost me $5-10, while for the N64, you only really have 2 options (ok, maybe 3 or 4 if we count the differing Everdrive models), and the cheaper knockoff one still comes in at a hefty $70 price tag?!
> 
> This is infuriating for someone like me who has been wanting to get a flashcard for the N64 recently, but has not been exactly running to do so at the prices they cost.  And honestly, I'd probably opt for the high-end most expensive EverDrive version as it is simply because it sounds like it handles saving much more seamlessly.



The answer is simple.

The N64 is a horrible system. 1997 i got mine on its release date, as i was a die-hard NintendoFan. For 399 german marks (Nearly the same as 399 Euro today) Only 2 games where available at launch: Mario 64 and Pilotwings. Of course i picked Mario 64, and yes, it was great. But i had to wait for 2 month until Turok was released. In germany as a censored version without human enemies, only the stupid robot enemies.

All importand 3rd Party Companies jumped of to the Playstation Side, as they realized, that the system woulnd't be such a great success as the SNES. In 2001, as the time was finally over for the N64, we can look back over, well, about 200 Titles. And the most of them were rubbish. All good titles (Mario, Zelda, Harvest moon etc.) have been portet to other systems. N64 games have aged horrible. The textures were blurry and the characters bulky. SNES games like Donkey Kong Country 2 are nearly timeless. I really cant think of one N64 game that have such qualities.

To keep it simple: To own an original N64, and playing on it. Is a Enthusiast-thing. And because of this, the market for Flashcarts is very very small.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 1, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Uhhhh, we have the Super 64 now.
> View attachment 226614


Isn't that more of a multicart though?  I thought you weren't able to add or remove games to that cart, but I definitely could be wrong, it's been awhile since I looked at that thing.


----------



## BilehBawb (Oct 1, 2020)

Bonny said:


> Uhhh... Started this thread 2013. 7 Years later now
> 
> Well, Majoras Mask is nothing special, i guess. It should save like all the other games. No special patch needed. The game itself is a little... well, "strange".
> 
> ...



Im using alt 64 and might get a mempak.
The problem is is that I have the same file but in the game the saves dont appear.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Oct 2, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Isn't that more of a multicart though?  I thought you weren't able to add or remove games to that cart, but I definitely could be wrong, it's been awhile since I looked at that thing.


No, it's a clone of the ED64P.


----------



## BilehBawb (Oct 3, 2020)

How do I backup n64 mempak data?
It says it’s a rumble pak.


----------



## BilehBawb (Oct 3, 2020)

TorqueEmPup said:


> I personally think the format memory card option should have a "are you sure?" prompt. I just accidentally wiped my memory pak because I had never used the program before and accidentally hit the format button. Luckily I didn't have any saves that were truly important.
> 
> Also found I could only used my Official controllers with it. The Brawler64 causes the app to say there is a Rumble Pak inserted, even though all games save and load perfectly fine on said controller.
> 
> Would be nice if we could backup/restore individual game saves, but I understand that could be possibly be difficult.


I don’t use brawler64 and it still says rumble pak inserted.
Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Oct 3, 2020)

BilehBawb said:


> I don’t use brawler64 and it still says rumble pak inserted.
> Is there any way to fix this?


Take out the rumble pak.


----------



## BilehBawb (Oct 4, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Take out the rumble pak.


Bruh I’m not using one


----------



## MrCokeacola (Oct 4, 2020)

BilehBawb said:


> Bruh I’m not using one


Is it because you took it out?


----------



## BilehBawb (Oct 4, 2020)

I’m using a mempak but when I try and view the contents it says rumble pak inserted

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MrCokeacola said:


> Is it because you took it out?


I’m using a mempak but it says rumble pak inserted


----------



## Bonny (Oct 5, 2020)

BilehBawb said:


> I’m using a mempak but it says rumble pak inserted



I'am using an 4-in-1 Memory pack with Rumblefunction from Gamester - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All 4 memory banks are working perfect in the games. But the Memory Manger of the ED64 Plus always detects it as a rumble pack...


----------



## BilehBawb (Oct 5, 2020)

Bonny said:


> I'am using an 4-in-1 Memory pack with Rumblefunction from Gamester -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking to save Majoras Mask on my mempak.
That’s all really because I know works on games that need mempak but I would like to use it on other games and backup my saves.


----------



## Bonny (Oct 5, 2020)

Majoras Mask isn't supporting the Controller Pack. Cause it dosen't needs it. The game had an internal save function. FlashRam or SRAM if i remember correctly.


----------



## demetto (Oct 5, 2020)

BilehBawb said:


> I was looking to save Majoras Mask on my mempak.
> That’s all really because I know works on games that need mempak but I would like to use it on other games and backup my saves.



You can't change the way a game saves. Your Majora's Mask save file is automatically backed up to your :\ED64P\SAVES folder so you can take the microSD card out of the cart and copy it over to your computer if you need to back it up.


----------



## jnl1 (Oct 7, 2020)

Has anyone the same issue with the ED64Plus, that it sometimes doesn´t start after pressing reset button (which is particularly annoying when saving a game) or is it just a bad cartridge which I got?


----------



## Bonny (Oct 7, 2020)

It should work if you press the reset button for full 1-2 seconds.


----------



## mrlb (Nov 3, 2020)

horokeusama said:


> I recommend you guys to try the ALTRA64 OS, which is a fork of ALT64 and it's still being developed.
> 
> It's basically the same as ALT but it runs slightly faster.
> 
> ...



Can anyone explain arguments for/against using Altra64 over Alt64(64Noivern Reddit Mod)? I will list the details I've collected so far.

Altra64

* Was made specially for ED64 Plus not the original Everdrive
* Source is available on github
* OS64P/OS64 is double the size of Alt64(64Noivern Reddit Mod)  4mb vs 2mb
* Last github release/OS64P was 21 August 2019.. Development has been more recent by almost 4 years.
* Seems to be people in this thread suggesting it.
* Using 'C' buttons in the file menu is slow/laggy/buggy compared to Alt64(64Noivern Reddit Mod)

Alt64(64Noivern Reddit Mod)

* Was originally made for everdrive but this version modded specially for ED64 Plus. OP from Reddit has said he tested thoroughly seems without fault bar some game caveats.
* Recommended by micro-64 (article last updated 10th April 2020) micro-64/features/ed64plus.shtml
* First posted in Reddit 19th September 2018. But the modified date on OS64/OS64P is 14th August 2015.
* Cannot seem to find the source code (I have contacted 64Noivern via reddit but will see if he responds)
* Using 'C' buttons in the file menu is NOT slow/laggy/buggy compared to Altra64 menu/navigation
* OS64P/OS64 is half the size of Altra64  2mb vs 4mb


----------



## jnl1 (Nov 3, 2020)

mrlb said:


> Can anyone explain arguments for/against using Altra64 over Alt64(64Noivern Reddit Mod)? I will list the details I've collected so far.
> - Altra64
> - Alt64(64Noivern Reddit Mod)


I am a bit confused now. Are there three OS for the ED64P or do I mix something up? Altra64, Alt64 and the "normal" ED64P OS?


----------



## kerobscure (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi Everyone, i had the cartridge with the 1.28a (the firm with a NES emu), I'm trying to install the ALT64 firm but it didn't work (black screen), I'm using a PAL console.

Anyone can help me?


----------



## jnl1 (Nov 9, 2020)

kerobscure said:


> Hi Everyone, i had the cartridge with the 1.28a (the firm with a NES emu), I'm trying to install the ALT64 firm but it didn't work (black screen), I'm using a PAL console.
> 
> Anyone can help me?


Do you have the ED64Plus version with the region switch on top? Because according to 
http://micro-64.com/features/ed64plus.shtml
the Alt 64 firmware only works with the latest ED64Plus:
*"IMPORTANT*: This version of Alt64 is ONLY for the latest ED64Plus cartridge, the one with the region switch. Do not use this Alt64 version on the original ED64plus with the cartridge slot on top."


----------



## kerobscure (Nov 10, 2020)

jnl1 said:


> Do you have the ED64Plus version with the region switch on top? Because according to
> http://micro-64.com/features/ed64plus.shtml
> the Alt 64 firmware only works with the latest ED64Plus:
> *"IMPORTANT*: This version of Alt64 is ONLY for the latest ED64Plus cartridge, the one with the region switch. Do not use this Alt64 version on the original ED64plus with the cartridge slot on top."



Yea, is the version with the switch NTSC/PAL, the original one and the ALTRA64 works, but ALT64 nope...


----------



## Cake4all (Nov 12, 2020)

What save types can be saved to the SD card? If a game saves to the controller pak is it possible to save it to the SD card instead?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Nov 13, 2020)

Cake4all said:


> What save types can be saved to the SD card? If a game saves to the controller pak is it possible to save it to the SD card instead?


Nope, but you can back up memory pak saves to the SD card so you only need 1 memory pak.


----------



## jnl1 (Nov 13, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Nope, but you can back up memory pak saves to the SD card so you only need 1 memory pak.


Do you need the memory pak in controller 1 to save to the memory pak or is it also possible when you have it inserted in controller 2 (which is connected to the console, for sure)


----------



## MrCokeacola (Nov 13, 2020)

jnl1 said:


> Do you need the memory pak in controller 1 to save to the memory pak or is it also possible when you have it inserted in controller 2 (which is connected to the console, for sure)


Depends on the game.


----------



## Cake4all (Jan 10, 2021)

Is there a way you can keep a game in force SRAM without it defaulting back to --- once the console is reset?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jan 11, 2021)

Cake4all said:


> Is there a way you can keep a game in force SRAM without it defaulting back to --- once the console is reset?


Not with the default software to my knowledge.


----------



## horokeusama (Jan 19, 2021)

Did anyone find a way to fix the saves for Flashram games like Paper Mario and Pokemon Stadium 2 on Altra64 / Alt64 / ED64P original OS?


----------



## Bonny (Jan 19, 2021)

I played through Paper mario 64 entirely, as much as i remember with the original ED Plus OS. I had no saving problems. just press the reset button 2-3 seconds after saving in the game. Should work.


----------



## horokeusama (Jan 19, 2021)

Bonny said:


> I played through Paper mario 64 entirely, as much as i remember with the original ED Plus OS. I had no saving problems. just press the reset button 2-3 seconds after saving in the game. Should work.



yeah, guess I'll need to use the original ED64P FW instead of altra.


----------



## gt4534 (Jan 20, 2021)

2 issues I have now with this device.

Anyone get the 240P test suite alpha to load (either ROM)?
(The fils are on twitter, can't link to it)

And the Puyo Puyo Sun English translation loads to a black screen


----------



## skite2001 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello. Maybe i tend to buy this but got some question... If i got a PAL console and switch the cart to pal.. Does it play all Version? Even jp and ntsc games? Does this also work if i got a ntsc console and can play EU games?


----------



## jnl1 (Jan 25, 2021)

skite2001 said:


> Hello. Maybe i tend to buy this but got some question... If i got a PAL console and switch the cart to pal.. Does it play all Version? Even jp and ntsc games? Does this also work if i got a ntsc console and can play EU games?


I can only answer your second question: I use it on a NTSC console and could play every game tested so far, including EU games.


----------



## skite2001 (Jan 25, 2021)

Ok. Good to know. Im not Sure if i take a ntsc or pal console.


----------



## rustyshakelford (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi, I just got the Super 64 which is running ED64plus with firmware 1.16 and OS 1.28a. Do I need to update the firmware? If so how? What does it add?

Is there a way to save all N64 games directly to the SD card or is it only controller pack?

How about NES games? In order to save an NES game, I need to push L and R together and use a controller pack and format it just for NEON64. EMU.NES on my SD card says the save is EEP4K. Is there a way to save NES games to the SD card?

Do I need to use a separate controller pack for N64 games, NES games and my real N64 carts? It seems like I keep getting controller pack is not formatted repair or format when I switch in between games. I only have 2 controller packs so do I need to buy a 3rd one? 

NES games are not saving. For example, I am trying to save my created team in Baseball stars for NES and it asks me to name the save and I do and confirm and then when I load the game back up after hitting reset, the save is gone. What am I doing wrong? I also get the current controller pack is not formatted properly every time I try to save. I format it every time, save the game and the save is gone the next time I play it and the screen comes back that asks me to format. This happens for every NES game.

I thought I read somewhere that there is a setting that will make the games less blurry and more sharp and modern. Where is that setting?

What are some tips and tricks to make full use of it?

I am loving it so far but I'm hoping you can answer some of my questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gt4534 (Feb 2, 2021)

Does anyone use the Neon64 NES emulator? Have you been able to your progress on NES games with save data (e.g. LoZ)? What OS's work for saving NES data?


----------



## rustyshakelford (Feb 2, 2021)

gt4534 said:


> Does anyone use the Neon64 NES emulator? Have you been able to your progress on NES games with save data (e.g. LoZ)? What OS's work for saving NES data?



That is my question. Read my post above yours. It's the exact problem I am having.


----------



## gt4534 (Feb 9, 2021)

rustyshakelford said:


> That is my question. Read my post above yours. It's the exact problem I am having.



The 2020 release of Neon64 supports game saves in the SRAM save type format. I opened an issue on github since this doesn't work for the ED64p on both ed64p os and Alt64. 

For the old neon64 version, game saves write to a controller pak, but have never tested this with the ED64P. Might give that a try.


----------



## rustyshakelford (Feb 9, 2021)

gt4534 said:


> The 2020 release of Neon64 supports game saves in the SRAM save type format. I opened an issue on github since this doesn't work for the ED64p on both ed64p os and Alt64.
> 
> For the old neon64 version, game saves write to a controller pak, but have never tested this with the ED64P. Might give that a try.



Oh cool. So maybe the version on my SD card is the older one? Still curious as to why it's not saving to my controller pak, I will look for the new Neon64 version and try that out thanks.


----------



## gt4534 (Feb 9, 2021)

rustyshakelford said:


> Oh cool. So maybe the version on my SD card is the older one? Still curious as to why it's not saving to my controller pak, I will look for the new Neon64 version and try that out thanks.


Yes, there was a new version released in 2020 that greatly improves the game performance and compatibly.

There are significant issues I would like to discuss.
Player 2 controls are broken in the current release. This has been fixed, but not compiled yet. If you want player 2 controls, you will need to compile it your self.

There are video interface issues present when using the RetroTink-2x. I modified the VI config and have color working now, but the fix is under review. If you need color for your RetroTINK in the meantime, message me.

OK, here's what I got working for game saves on the 2020 edition of Neon64 (v2.0 Release 3).
The Alt64 OS does not appropriately save the game save. It appears to work, but after a power cycle, the save is gone.

The stock ED64P game saves work, IF AND ONLY IF, you force SRAM with the R button before loading the NES rom. Once in the ROM, you must use the Neon64 menu with L+R and select save, then use the N64 reset to save the SRAM file.


----------



## gt4534 (Feb 11, 2021)

There appear to be some incompatibility issues with WWF No Mercy. I am new to this forum still so not able to post links yet, but this is something I am reviewing. I was able to at least get the ROM to run when setting16KBEEPROM with The 'R' button to force. This may not actually allow game saves to work and requires setting this every time.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 11, 2021)

gt4534 said:


> There appear to be some incompatibility issues with WWF No Mercy. I am new to this forum still so not able to post links yet, but this is something I am reviewing. I was able to at least get the ROM to run when setting16KBEEPROM with The 'R' button to force. This may not actually allow game saves to work and requires setting this every time.


Are you using the original rom or the rev a. I use rev a and never had any problems on default.


----------



## rustyshakelford (Feb 11, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


> Are you using the original rom or the rev a. I use rev a and never had any problems on default.


How do I find Rev A?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 11, 2021)

rustyshakelford said:


> How do I find Rev A?


google.com ... you know you can't ask for roms on GBAtemp.


----------



## rustyshakelford (Feb 11, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


> google.com ... you know you can't ask for roms on GBAtemp.


I didn't know it was a rom. Thought maybe it was a program or something. I am still new to N64 roms.


----------



## rustyshakelford (Feb 11, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


> Are you using the original rom or the rev a. I use rev a and never had any problems on default.


I found the rev a rom but it won't boot up unless I change the save to 16k. The game won't save any progress though. I followed the steps by the poster on page 15 in this thread but either I did something wrong or it won't work with Super 64. I suppose I can try a different rev a rom but aren't they all the same?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 11, 2021)

Can't help you there my ED64 has no problems with the rev a rom. The original rom always had glitches with deleting saves.


----------



## rustyshakelford (Feb 12, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


> Can't help you there my ED64 has no problems with the rev a rom. The original rom always had glitches with deleting saves.


Okay so I tried a different REV A rom and changed the name of the save before dragging it to my SD card and everything works fine now! So it did make a difference of what Rev A rom I put on there and it wasn't saving because I changed the file after I moved it to my save in my sd card.


----------



## rustyshakelford (Feb 12, 2021)

MrCokeacola said:


> Can't help you there my ED64 has no problems with the rev a rom. The original rom always had glitches with deleting saves.



Do you play this game with any friends by chance? I remember playing 4 player back in the day but I think the only way to do it was to select royal rumble and turn off over the rope elimination. There is no 4 player exhibition or any 4 player matches other than Tag Team if I remember correctly. I don't remember having to go to royal rumble and seeing the counter at the top showing how many wrestlers are in the ring but it was a long time ago. Did they just not had a normal 4 player everyone against each other mode? I can only find a triple threat match, I know for a fact it was in other wrestling N64 games like Revenge etc.


----------



## Cake4all (Feb 12, 2021)

gt4534 said:


> There appear to be some incompatibility issues with WWF No Mercy. I am new to this forum still so not able to post links yet, but this is something I am reviewing. I was able to at least get the ROM to run when setting16KBEEPROM with The 'R' button to force. This may not actually allow game saves to work and requires setting this every time.


See page 15 of this thread, posted by mekishiko


----------



## Kyle_B (Aug 9, 2021)

Has anyone had success in getting Alt64 working on a PAL console with the Super64 clone?


----------



## LeonR (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi there,
Anyone knows how to configure both ed64plus os and alt 64 os in the ed64plus, like booting into ed64plus os and then selecting manually alt 64? I can't get this to work, and also does someone knows how to put boxart in the alt64 os? I find little to nothing about these topics on the internet.


----------



## Xalusc (Sep 9, 2021)

Wow, this thread has been busy. It's been a while.

Anyway, there's this "new" Altra64 fork now, which fixes some of the old issues
https://github.com/AriaHiro64/altra64/

Still doesn't fix stuff like Custom Robo V2, though.
Here's a changelog, if anyone's interested:


> Most menus now work fine without having to press b a shit ton
> gb64 is now the emulator for game boy/game boy color
> neon64 now saves/
> background isn't a anime loli (i wont be embarrassed to use this at my sisters house)
> ...



Oh, and that Super64 red flashcart is just an ED64P with a new shell. It's pretty much the exact same cart.


----------



## VKLink (Sep 11, 2021)

It's been a while since i last posted, i will try this new fork you mention Xalusc and see what improves 

Im curious, did anyone played the evangelion 64 game from start to finish with this cartridge? im struggling with an error and before someone tell me, i suposedly have a clean dump 

UPDATE: I tried the AriaHiro64 fork of Altra64 and it works great!
this will stay in my ED64+ 
i confirm the neon64 (NES GAMES) saving and all (Press L+ R ingame, select SAVE and if you see an error, try some more times until you see save success then, reset your n64 normally)

Haven't tried the GB emulator yet*


----------



## grizz_85 (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi all, first time poster btw

Last couple of days i've been enjoying AriaHiro's fork of Altra64 , I'm finally able to play F-Zero X DD64 expansion
Firmware seems to be stable and saving, all good

My only gripe is Doubutsu Banchou aka Animal Leader proto does not work. Game boots but after hitting start game it's just a black screen. Yes i've forced flash save type . With stock ed64plus firmware it's the same situation - a black screen

Dinosaur Planet on the other hand, with latest  dinopatch and forced flashram (same save size as DB) works and saves just all right, what do?


----------



## horokeusama (Nov 3, 2021)

Has anyone tested Dinosaur Planet with this new altra64 fork?
I still to this day don't know if the game is really completed and just doesn't run on ED64P or it's a buggy beta that can't be finished.


----------



## grizz_85 (Nov 3, 2021)

I tested it briefly with AriaHiro's 2.0.3.b
It's much more playable than it was day 1 , the game itself is still uncompleted tho
saving works, there appears to be less game breaking glitches


You have to patch the rom first, google dinopatch


----------



## horokeusama (Nov 18, 2021)

grizz_85 said:


> I tested it briefly with AriaHiro's 2.0.3.b
> It's much more playable than it was day 1 , the game itself is still uncompleted tho
> saving works, there appears to be less game breaking glitches
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've managed to test it but the game is still pretty much unfinished as you said.


I'm wondering how this new fork deals with games that save using flashram, like Paper Mario.
Not going to dedicate 1 hour of time to get to the first save block just to lose my progress only for testing purposes


----------



## Elru (Nov 23, 2021)

gt4534 said:


> 2 issues I have now with this device.
> 
> Anyone get the 240P test suite alpha to load (either ROM)?
> (The fils are on twitter, can't link to it)
> ...


Puyo puyo sun 64 translation works in Altra if you change the CIC to 5167 and save to EEPROM 4k


----------



## grizz_85 (Nov 23, 2021)

F-Zero X Climax

https://www.romhacking.net/hacks/1487/

throws a black screen, too


----------



## Elru (Nov 24, 2021)

grizz_85 said:


> F-Zero X Climax
> 
> https://www.romhacking.net/hacks/1487/
> 
> throws a black screen, too


That game doesn't need any modification, works like the original: CIC 6106, sram 32


----------



## horokeusama (Nov 24, 2021)

I'd like to add that if you're brazilian and is having a black & white screen when using alt64 / altra64, just change the tv mode in the .ini file to 2  (PAL). 

Not PAL-M, *PAL*.
The PAL-M mode seems to be buggy, at least in modern TVs. Setting it to PAL fixed the issue for me when using this new FW.


----------



## grizz_85 (Nov 24, 2021)

@Elru Thank You good sir, I patched clean rom instead of using pre-patched random one found online , It's working great !

Doubutsu Banchou - still no luck


----------



## Elru (Nov 24, 2021)

grizz_85 said:


> @Elru Thank You good sir, I patched clean rom instead of using pre-patched random one found online , It's working great !
> 
> Doubutsu Banchou - still no luck


I haven't been able to play that one either, just the original prototype


----------



## grizz_85 (Nov 24, 2021)

You mean carrot team japanese release? I tried both japanese and english translated one, could not pass start screen

Even tried converting to little endian .n64 format , no dice


----------



## Elru (Nov 24, 2021)

grizz_85 said:


> You mean carrot team japanese release? I tried both japanese and english translated one, could not pass start screen
> 
> Even tried converting to little endian .n64 format , no dice


Yes that one uses CIC 6102 and flashram, but the translated game hangs after press start

Edit:
I found a way to play doubutsu banchou translated!

First you must create a save file of the original japanese game (passing the first level) then rename it like the translated game, that's all


----------



## grizz_85 (Nov 25, 2021)

Well I can't get either rom to boot past start screen. Original black ED64Plus cart with N/P switch on top, ariahiro's altra version 2.0.3.b

The firmware creates some files in SDSAVE folder every time i try to boot it (should be legit 128k flashram save file) but on my end - still no success. Tried wiping them and boot clean rom couple times too...

Could You upload mentioned save via PM ?


----------



## Elru (Nov 25, 2021)

grizz_85 said:


> Well I can't get either rom to boot past start screen. Original black ED64Plus cart with N/P switch on top, ariahiro's altra version 2.0.3.b
> 
> The firmware creates some files in SDSAVE folder every time i try to boot it (should be legit 128k flashram save file) but on my end - still no success. Tried wiping them and boot clean rom couple times too...
> 
> Could You upload mentioned save via PM ?


Sure no problem


----------



## grizz_85 (Nov 25, 2021)

Yees Now It's working !!! Thank You a LOOOT

also, yoshi's story on dpad sounds really cool


For anyone interested in playing cubivore proto just throw PMs, what a great community


----------



## Dimka (Nov 26, 2021)

Elru said:


> Puyo puyo sun 64 translation works in Altra if you change the CIC to 5167 and save to EEPROM 4k


Привет всем а у меня : Puyo Puyo Sun 64 работает вот так CIC : 6102 Save : Eeprom 4k .Прошивка Altra64 : v2.0.0 ED64 firmvare : v110. Патч с japanese озвучкой.


----------



## grizz_85 (Nov 28, 2021)

With a little tinkering I've come to conclusion - with altra You can not turn off console while in game - it corrupts save file (happened to me twice with doubutsu banchou proto) luckily everytime it saves also creates separate save file so not *all is lost


----------



## Dimka (Nov 28, 2021)

Altra64: v2.0.0 Прошивка ED64: v110
Тоже перезаписывает файлы save, если выключить Nintendo во время игры, в основном это файлы Eeprom 4k. Нажимай на сброс вовремя игры и все будет в порядке. С игрой Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask такаеже история игра сохраняется, но не сохраняет сову. Иконка совы проподает при сбросе в меню сохранений ...


----------



## horokeusama (Nov 29, 2021)

Dimka said:


> Altra64: v2.0.0 Прошивка ED64: v110
> Тоже перезаписывает файлы save, если выключить Nintendo во время игры, в основном это файлы Eeprom 4k. Нажимай на сброс вовремя игры и все будет в порядке. С игрой Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask такаеже история игра сохраняется, но не сохраняет сову. Иконка совы проподает при сбросе в меню сохранений ...



At least use a translator...


----------



## horokeusama (Nov 29, 2021)

grizz_85 said:


> With a little tinkering I've come to conclusion - with altra You can not turn off console while in game - it corrupts save file (happened to me twice with doubutsu banchou proto) luckily everytime it saves also creates separate save file so not *all is lost



Yeah, sometimes it corrupts de files inside the cart, and the only way to solve it is by copying altra64 files again to the SD card.


----------



## grizz_85 (Nov 30, 2021)

It looks like gameblabla is still around - a while ago , an email :

@gameblabla pushed 20 commits.


86785bc Add Dockerfile and make it buildable as-is
3733e67 Implement numbered saves to avoid catastrophic save game loss
485227f add moparisthebes's improvements and build with docker
49b49d0 fixed the info screen formatting
6dc617f removed embarrasing default wallpaper sprite and reenabled sound
718ab6c remove artificial wait for mempak menu
70b02b7 officially merge with moparisthebest who is truely the best
395ce0b store old sprites
a3dd8d4 Merge pull request #3 from AriaHiro64/moparisthebest-master
7c3a32b fixed weird leftovers from merge
e2650f1 Merge pull request #4 from AriaHiro64/moparisthebest-master
6017c59 Update README.md
9505e3f extract old assets
465064c add polish to sound stuff
d6bf3e6 make bgm toggleable via ini
fc740cf slight cleanup
12a8279 slight cleanup
fe42b2f optimised gb loading and fixed mp3 playback
eeaf4f9 O3 to greatly increase mp3 quality and responsiveness
8afb574 Merge pull request #5 from AriaHiro64/master
—
You are receiving this because you are subscribed to this thread.


----------



## Dimka (Nov 30, 2021)

Аltra64 на самом деле хороший форк как дополнение к ED64 Plus не знаю куда смотрели некоторые люди, когда придумывали меню для ED64 Plus на верное это был своего рода эксперимент с меню. На моём телеке Sony Bravia, меню Altra64 через кабель S-Video смотрится очень классно ...


----------



## Dimka (Dec 4, 2021)

На самом деле реальный:
Super Modern Mario 64 Mod произведите патч через плавающий инструмент для игрушки Super Mario 64 NTSC U и он реально станет современным. Проверено на тележке ED64 Plus Altra64: v2.0.0 прошивка ED64: v110. 
https://github.com/Sonic-Spinball/Nintendo-64


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 6, 2021)

@Dimka This is a English speaking forum, could you please translate your posts when posting, thanks!


----------



## Soniccd123 (Dec 19, 2021)

grizz_85 said:


> Yees Now It's working !!! Thank You a LOOOT
> 
> also, yoshi's story on dpad sounds really cool
> 
> ...


Hey friend, sent you a PM, having the same problem in my ED64P


----------



## grizz_85 (Dec 25, 2021)

Delete save functionality​Repository: AriaHiro64/altra64 · Tag: 2.0.3.c · Commit: 349869a · Released by: AriaHiro64

Skawo added the ability to delete saves.
How this works currently:


navigate to your save folder
press A the screen will clear
press L+R at the same time
press A to delete and B to cancel
pretty straight foward, if you need to read the controls press Z twice.
Known issues:
viewing real mempaks give an error "not formatted", this doesnt indicate anything is wrong with it and backup works.
nes games should be run through nes padder to ensure whole rom being read.
msx gamegear and mp3s havent worked since before i got my hands dirty, injecting them however will work.
Some games like Custom Robo don't save
There's no database for Problematic games(ie press c right and set Dinosaur planet to flash saves and the 6102 cic chip.)
music lags in the file menu, this does not indicate anything is wrong with your ed64p.

—
This release has 3 assets:


Altra64.zip
Source code (zip)
Source code (tar.gz)
Visit the release page to download them.

—
You are receiving this because you are watching this repository.


----------



## Elru (Dec 26, 2021)

It would be better if they (or he?) disable the auto save or make it optional, I really don't see the point of having 20 save files from a single game, at least with this update we can delete them without having to occupy a laptop...


----------



## gratje (Jan 4, 2022)

Ok, I recently took out the N64 and started playing around with my ED64plus (with N-P switch).
I have a PAL N64 and have PAL ROMS.
I downloaded the 2.0.3c ALT64 firmware. In ALT64.ini I did set my tv_mode=2  (PAL).
But still a lot of PAL ROMS don't boot. When I go to the ROM select c-right then I see tv mode is set to force off.
When I set it to PAL and save the config the ROM Boots just fine. This happens with 50% of all my PAL ROMS.
Isn't it taking the tv_mode=2 setting from the ini file?

and other question: Is there a way to emulate a controller pack?


----------



## grizz_85 (Jan 6, 2022)

No way to emulate controller pak, You have to have one physically (also change the lithium battery while You're at it)

I strongly suggest To abandon Pal mode.  If Your TV supports NTSC,  games run faster, have proper screen borders ,and most important much less flickering (60>50hz) . It's as easy as booting ntsc us/jpn rom N/P switch stays on P


----------



## gratje (Jan 7, 2022)

@grizz_85 Thanks for the answer. I'm running on a B&O MX4002 CRT TV. So luckily NTSC is no issue. I'll give that a try.


----------



## michalt (Jan 12, 2022)

I have just got a 2nd hand ED64Plus. I have opened it and it seems a different board than shown in Micro-64 article. Basically mine is manufactured by KYTechnology and has Samsung memory it seems. Is it a good version? or all versions are ok? Thanks.


----------



## Elru (Feb 17, 2022)

gratje said:


> and other question: Is there a way to emulate a controller pack?



Yes! now exists a way to emulate a controller pak, there is a project for connect every Bluetooth controller to retro consoles called "Blueretro" and for N64 it comes with 4 built in memory paks, even with rumble support, i installed internally one of those "ESP32 chips" for the 4 ports and it's amazing, i use a wii u pro controller and other ones.

Here it's all the info:
https://github.com/darthcloud/BlueRetro


----------



## horokeusama (Feb 18, 2022)

Elru said:


> Yes! now exists a way to emulate a controller pak, there is a project for connect every Bluetooth controller to retro consoles called "Blueretro" and for N64 it comes with 4 built in memory paks, even with rumble support, i installed internally one of those "ESP32 chips" for the 4 ports and it's amazing, i use a wii u pro controller and other ones.
> 
> Here it's all the info:
> https://github.com/darthcloud/BlueRetro



He's talking about the memory card, not actual controllers. And no, right now I don't think you can emulate controller paks usind ED64 Plus. Don't know about the official Krikkz version though.

But there are counterfeit controller paks being sold at sites like aliexpress that are cheap and functional. If you can spend money on ED64plus, you can easily buy a controller pak there too.


----------



## Elru (Feb 18, 2022)

horokeusama said:


> He's talking about the memory card, not actual controllers. And no, right now I don't think you can emulate controller paks usind ED64 Plus. Don't know about the official Krikkz version though.
> 
> But there are counterfeit controller paks being sold at sites like aliexpress that are cheap and functional. If you can spend money on ED64plus, you can easily buy a controller pak there too.



Did you read the whole post?
It's an alternative for anyone who is interested in using BT controllers with *emulated memory paks, aka controller pak* and rumble support, the chip cost the same as one controller pak in aliexpress and it's way more useful, the installation is very easy.
And i say it again i have been using a wii u pro controller and other BT controllers, obviously in my ed64+


----------



## LoggerMan (Mar 6, 2022)

Now that Krikzz has closed his store and it will likely stay closed indefinitely, is the ED 64 Plus now the best available option? And is there no flash cart in production today that will let you save your games normally without pressing reset each time?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 9, 2022)

LoggerMan said:


> Now that Krikzz has closed his store and it will likely stay closed indefinitely, is the ED 64 Plus now the best available option? And is there no flash cart in production today that will let you save your games normally without pressing reset each time?


ED64Plus is all that is left. RIP.


----------



## bbsan2k (Mar 9, 2022)

On his Twitter he said he is ok and is currently on his way to Spain with his family…


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 9, 2022)

bbsan2k said:


> On his Twitter he said he is ok and is currently on his way to Spain with his family…


Not for nothing but is he not 18 to 60 and there-for dodging the draft...?


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 9, 2022)

MrCokeacola said:


> Not for nothing but is he not 18 to 60 and there-for dodging the draft...?


Idk, but fuck drafts


----------



## LoggerMan (Mar 10, 2022)

It's kinda too bad Krikzz didn't set up his factory in China, he could still be producing today, and he could move to any other country to live without it affecting his operations. Clones of all his products are coming out of China anyway so it's not like a China factory leaking parts and methods would change that. Then again China could start their own war at any point too...


----------



## Honkinghard (Apr 13, 2022)

I had a hell of a time getting WWF No Mercy to boot,  it'd just sit at a black screen. Changing save type would get into the game, but of course then you couldn't save.

Eventually I read it'll work if it finds a save game, so I went over to good ol' GameFAQs and download one... but they're in DexDrive format. I figured no problem, I've used save format converters many times before for PS1/PS2 - wrong.

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/n64/914112-wwf-no-mercy/saves

N64's complicated further by its various cartridge save formats (higher capacity meant higher cost for the devs), then certain games use the damn Controller Pak in addition.  WWF No Mercy's one of the few games that uses the highest capacity option, 1MBit FlashRAM, due to its excellent customization features.

http://micro-64.com/database/gamesave.shtml

I tried various tools to convert the save but had no luck. Eventually after much hair-pulling and many dead ends, I finally found a savefile that did the trick. I figure the least I could do was lay it all out here in case anyone finds themselves having the same trouble, and finds their way here.

Here's the save: https://www.mediafire.com/file/qsjjmbbwnxq726k/WWF+No+Mercy+(USA)+(Rev+A).fla/file
It goes here: SD:/ED64P/SDSAVE

It works for either version of the (USA) ROM, but you'll want to play the fixed version, Rev A. The game infamously had a bug that would randomly wipe out all your data.

WWF No Mercy (USA)
WWF No Mercy (USA) (Rev A)


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 14, 2022)

Honkinghard said:


> I had a hell of a time getting WWF No Mercy to boot,  it'd just sit at a black screen. Changing save type would get into the game, but of course then you couldn't save.
> 
> Eventually I read it'll work if it finds a save game, so I went over to good ol' GameFAQs and download one... but they're in DexDrive format. I figured no problem, I've used save format converters many times before for PS1/PS2 - wrong.
> 
> ...


That's strange. I use my ED64 plus mostly to play WWF/WCW games and I've had no issues with saves or black screens heck I even got two VPW2 rom hacks to work (english patch and FreeM). I too am looking for a way to convert saves to the ED64 easy as it would be great for No Mercy CAWs but at last nothing.


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (May 6, 2022)

I just got my hands on one of these earlier this week and so far i'm having a lot of fun with it, mostly trying to customize, test rom hacks, etc. Playing some games too though. I'm finding pretty damn good compatibility so far.

The one thing i'd like to figure out though is how to get my previously created saves (my save created while playing  the Banjo Kazooie physical game) to show up using the cart. I was trying to dig around in the menu and figure that out, but I pretty much hit a wall. I'm hoping there is a way I can use my old save on the cart. Any one have any ideas?


----------



## zfreeman (May 6, 2022)

Banjo Kazooie stores the save on the cartridge, so you would have to use a cartridge dumper to retrieve save.


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (May 6, 2022)

zfreeman said:


> Banjo Kazooie stores the save on the cartridge, so you would have to use a cartridge dumper to retrieve save.


Aaaah... well bummer I guess, but at least I know. Thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## MrCokeacola (Oct 19, 2022)

MrCokeacola said:


> That's strange. I use my ED64 plus mostly to play WWF/WCW games and I've had no issues with saves or black screens heck I even got two VPW2 rom hacks to work (english patch and FreeM). I too am looking for a way to convert saves to the ED64 easy as it would be great for No Mercy CAWs but at last nothing.


So I finally tackled my "to-do" pile and when I tried to boot @Honkinghard 's WWF No Mercy's save file on my ED64P it did not work and just gave a black screen.


----------



## Nintendo6464 (Oct 20, 2022)

Guys, who using Altra64 (custom firmware on ED64 plus) on your N64, someone explain why this happening... So when I start a New game in example DK64, then I push the reset button, start again and continue the game, randomly I switch the Power button off, all my saves gone, which is already saved on the sd card, why this happening ? With the original firmware doesnt happening this, If I have an already saved game never lost my files. Please help me someone  I noticed the savegames doesnt lost Eeprom 4k games, only eeprom 16/flashram


----------



## MrCokeacola (Oct 20, 2022)

It's just one of the many "features" of Alt64 on the ED64P. Still no real reason to change from the default firmware as all others have issues on the ED64P.


----------



## Nintendo6464 (Oct 21, 2022)

MrCokeacola said:


> It's just one of the many "features" of Alt64 on the ED64P. Still no real reason to change from the default firmware as all others have issues on the ED64P.


So no any good alternative to replace the old menu ? I want to use Altra64 because the fonts are much better than the old firmware. My biggest problem is the savegames, because if I turn the console off all my already saved games is lost, no any way to fix this ? Anyone have this problem ?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Oct 21, 2022)

The "fix" for Alt64 is to run it on an official EverDrive 64.


----------



## Cake4all (Oct 21, 2022)

MrCokeacola said:


> So I finally tackled my "to-do" pile and when I tried to boot @Honkinghard 's WWF No Mercy's save file on my ED64P it did not work and just gave a black screen.


check the following: 

save file from the same region as ROM
save file same version as the ROM (1.0 or 1.1)
both the save and ROM named the same


----------



## Elru (Oct 23, 2022)

Nintendo6464 said:


> Guys, who using Altra64 (custom firmware on ED64 plus) on your N64, someone explain why this happening... So when I start a New game in example DK64, then I push the reset button, start again and continue the game, randomly I switch the Power button off, all my saves gone, which is already saved on the sd card, why this happening ? With the original firmware doesnt happening this, If I have an already saved game never lost my files. Please help me someone  I noticed the savegames doesnt lost Eeprom 4k games, only eeprom 16/flashram


Just hit the reset button after playing, in any firmware and flashcart it's the only option (except everdrive X7) i think i said this to you somewhere else xD


----------



## Xalusc (Nov 17, 2022)

Hey, so I built the latest Altra64 commit from AriaHiro's fork, in case anyone's interested

*https://www.mediafire.com/file/za3wgdm6v7kw5zc/Altra64-20221008.7z/file*


----------



## Elru (Nov 18, 2022)

Xalusc said:


> Hey, so I built the latest Altra64 commit from AriaHiro's fork, in case anyone's interested
> 
> *https://www.mediafire.com/file/za3wgdm6v7kw5zc/Altra64-20221008.7z/file*


Can you build that version, but without the "automatic save backup"? Or isn't possible?


----------



## Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 (Nov 19, 2022)

I saw people saying on reddit that these carts have problems with stadium 2 and the save will get corrupted was thinking of getting one but now wondering if i should just get a repro instead. can anyone confirm/deny this?


----------



## Xalusc (Nov 20, 2022)

Elru said:


> Can you build that version, but without the "automatic save backup"? Or isn't possible?


Only if I make changes to the code, which I didn't yet. But I can try when I have the time.


----------



## deanodley (Nov 22, 2022)

Howdy all, I've just purchased a Super 64 which I understand is a rehoused ED64P to revistit my old dusty n64.
I have tried some of the Altra64 builds linked in this forum and I noticed some things I don't see mentioned:

1. in the latest akaihiro builds, the mempak save funtion does not work, but it works in earlier builds. In all cases the mempak is identifed as a rumblepak when in a 3rd party controller, but when the save works I have been able to manupulate these dumps with mempak-master found online. This is great.

2. the handling of flash saves is broken. If I save from a game, such as Paper Mario 64, the save is present (in game) on reload. If I then save again, the save becomes corrupt and the save slots show "Empty". This corruption is verified by comparing the before-and-after flash saves in a hex editor - there are changes introduced that render the save file invalid.

Ok, so I'm thinking of forking the code and fixing up a few other things I notice are off, such as the cursor appears in the wrong place on first access of the c-right ROM screen, and adding missing games to the database, or better still pull it out to an editable XML or similar file that anyone can add to. I would also like to expand the config file to specify all colors used in the code, and also to add an option to switch on/off the save versioning.

My question is to any other developers on here - does anyone have an idea what's happening with the flash saves? It could be a memory allocation issue, or some other data handling error. Any steers would be appreciated. The flash saving function works perfectly in the "stock" ED64P firware 1.28, so I know the cart can at least handle it.

One last thing, the font seems to be set in stone. There is a font.h file in the source but it does not get pulled into the build. I'm now assuming that the font is coming from the libdragon library which is pre-compiled. I know it's possible to insert a new font into the os64p binary, but this quickly becomes a pain when you are in a edit-test-compile loop. So if anyone has a tip here I'd welcome any help.

Thanks.


----------



## Xalusc (Nov 22, 2022)

deanodley said:


> Howdy all, I've just purchased a Super 64 which I understand is a rehoused ED64P to revistit my old dusty n64.
> I have tried some of the Altra64 builds linked in this forum and I noticed some things I don't see mentioned:
> 
> 1. in the latest akaihiro builds, the mempak save funtion does not work, but it works in earlier builds. In all cases the mempak is identifed as a rumblepak when in a 3rd party controller, but when the save works I have been able to manupulate these dumps with mempak-master found online. This is great.
> ...


Interesting. I never noticed those issues before. 
Does #2 happen under gameblabla's fork as well?


----------



## deanodley (Nov 22, 2022)

Xalusc said:


> Interesting. I never noticed those issues before.
> Does #2 happen under gameblabla's fork as well?


Yes, from what I can see the code that handles saves has not been changed in a long time. I saw it mentioned in a thread somewhere that it is known that the save game function in altra64 is buggy. It's a positive that the first-time save works, just not the "reloads" - so hopefully the fix may not be too involved.

Update: the thread "ED64 Plus Altra64 (Custom Firmware) saving problems" seems to describe the same issue, but it went nowhere.
​


----------



## Xalusc (Nov 23, 2022)

deanodley said:


> Yes, from what I can see the code that handles saves has not been changed in a long time. I saw it mentioned in a thread somewhere that it is known that the save game function in altra64 is buggy. It's a positive that the first-time save works, just not the "reloads" - so hopefully the fix may not be too involved.
> 
> Update: the thread "ED64 Plus Altra64 (Custom Firmware) saving problems" seems to describe the same issue, but it went nowhere.
> ​


The save function has been updated by moparisthebest in this commit:
https://github.com/ariahiro64/altra64/commit/3733e676f9e52632f1015a86a8e422e54fc18f22

I think gameblabla accepted a pull request that includes it, but he didn't publish a new release after that.

Oh, and about the thread you mentioned...
I asked OP for details and he never bothered to reply lol


----------



## deanodley (Nov 23, 2022)

Xalusc said:


> The save function has been updated by moparisthebest in this commit:
> <link removed>.
> 
> I think gameblabla accepted a pull request that includes it, but he didn't publish a new release after that.
> ...


Yes I saw that, but the change only creates a new file for each save. I'm still seeing corruption in second and subsequent saves. Using Paper Mario as an example, I copied a Level 1 save from Slot 1 to the other three slots but when I reloaded the game, two of slots were empty again. This happens in all the forks I have tried as they all share the same source.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2022

Looking at this some more, I started from scratch and created two first-time FLASH saves with exactly the same set up and then compared the files with a binary diff. They were not the same. Now I'm thinking that the issue might possibly be that the memory on the ED64 used to emulate the cart memory is somehow filled with random data at power on. In the case of the larger saves like FLASH, where there might be gaps in the written data, could this be causing issues? I wonder would it be a good idea to zero out this memory on boot and see does that help things...?


----------



## Xalusc (Nov 25, 2022)

I've been looking into implementing a different way of backing up saves. My idea is, when creating a save:

check if _romname.sav_ exists. If it doesn't, create _romname.sav_
if it does, check for _romname2.sav, romname3.sav, romname4.sav_
if all 3 exist, delete _romname4.sav_
rename _romname3.sav _to _romname4.sav _etc.
create a new _romname.sav_
Problem is, I don't know how to rename a file in the SD card yet. I don't know if the "normal" C function *rename()* would work here. But I'll give it a shot.



Also, I added a new configuration in *Alt64.ini* called *save_backup*. It enables backing up saves when set to 1, and disables it when set to 0.
I haven't committed any changes to my fork yet, by the way.


----------



## deanodley (Nov 28, 2022)

Xalusc said:


> I've been looking into implementing a different way of backing up saves. My idea is, when creating a save:
> 
> check if _romname.sav_ exists. If it doesn't, create _romname.sav_
> if it does, check for _romname2.sav, romname3.sav, romname4.sav_
> ...


interesting ideas. The function to rename a file is called f_rename(). It's declared in "ff.c" and takes pointers to the object and new name.


----------



## Xalusc (Nov 29, 2022)

I made those changes I mentioned.
https://github.com/Xalusc/altra64

I haven't compiled a new build or tested any of it yet.
Oh, and thanks @deanodley! Couldn't have done it without your tip.


----------



## deanodley (Dec 5, 2022)

Xalusc said:


> I made those changes I mentioned.
> <link removed>
> 
> I haven't compiled a new build or tested any of it yet.
> Oh, and thanks @deanodley! Couldn't have done it without your tip.


Good work!! I will check that out as soon as I get some free time.


----------



## Suprapote (Dec 26, 2022)

I think this is why the flashram doesn't work properly:




this is at utils.c at line 330. PD: i don't know how to fix it.


----------



## saturnu (Dec 30, 2022)

No, this is "correct".

The menu doesn't need to write through the flashram emulation at all, so i didn't write the functions for it.
The Flashram content is at the same location as the sram on the cartridge memory, so it init the space via the sram function and put the cart in flashram emulation mode.
after hitting reset, the menu uses the sram funtion again to get the flashram save.

it's only a workaround. in theory the ed64 doesn't need to access the savegames in the same way as the game, because it can read and write to it's own shared game/savegame memory without the emulated interface the firemware provides.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jan 1, 2023)

So who's gonna be the first person to make the definitive firmware for the ED64/Super 64 in 2023?


----------

